# Présentation des solutions de virtualisation et de bootcamp



## angel heart (6 Décembre 2006)

Je pense qu'il serait sympa de faire une synthèse des solution de Windows pour Mac

Le tout est testé sur un macbook et macboook pro  avec 2 giga de ram sous OS X 10.5.4

les machines virtuel sont configuré pareille 1 coeur et 512 de ram 
Pour windows XP j'utilise une version xp pro , vista une version ultimate 
et linux ubuntu 7.10
vmware est la version 1.1.3
parallels 5608

*1° Bootcamp *






http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/bootcamp/

Bootcamp est la solution d'Apple pour Windows il crée un partition qui émule le BIOS et permet de formater un partition pour Windows c'est une solution de dual boot

*pour*
- gratuit
- permet de jouer 
- performance de la machine à 100% (carte graphique, Usb2, firewire etc.)
- gestion de l'apple remote
- gestion de vista
- possibilité de faire des mise a jour 
- nouveaux suport du clavier 
- aide en français

*contre* 
- un seul os tourne : conséquence-> obligation de redémarrer pour changer d'OS.
- nécessite que le DD ne soit pas déjà partitionné au départ
- pas de support des version 64 bit (existe pour les mac pro je crois)



*léopard *
Je trouve que la version beta était plus facile a installer.
Apple avait dit qu'il fallait juste mettre le cd d'xp (ou vista)et que lors de l'installation les drivers serait prêt .
Dans la réalité l'utilitaire bootcamp et mieux fichue mais pour l'installation c'est autre chose.
Apres avoir démarré sous XP au moment de formater (alors qu'on est censé déjà avoir formater la partition avec bootcamp) il faut reformater la partition.
Une fois la tache accomplie il faut mette le DVD de leopard pour les drivers c'est pas compliqué mais ce n'est pas ce qui était prévu.

*tiger*
Vous pouvez trouver sur le net la version beta bien qu'officiellement, elle n'est pas pris en charge pas apple.
Une rumeur circuler de faire payer cette version, mais cela a été mis de côté par apple.

*
2° Parallels*

version 5608





http://www.parallels.com/en/download/desktop/

*pour* 
- possibilité d'utiliser la partition Bootcamp (donc plus de place de DD gaspillée)
- possibilité d'utiliser des programme Windows sans rebooter.
- gestion de machine virtuelle agréable  
- petit effet sympa de lancement (ça sert à rien mais c'est toujours beau)
- cohérence : qui permet de fusionner le bureau windows de la machine virtuelle avec mac os X
- possibilité de virtualiser plusiseur OS Windows (xp vista 2k 9x dos) linux ...
- possibilité d'utilisé la fonction graveur de windows 
- possibilité de choisir sont client mail navigateur ..
- fusion des 2 bureaux (ce qui se trouve sur votre bureaux windows ce trouve sur votre bureau os x)
- support direct x
- le disque c de windows est monter comme un lecteur réseau 
- le disque du mac est monter comme un lecteur réseau
- le mode de distribution boite ou achat sur le web


*contre* 
- payant(63&#8364
- nécessite beaucoup de ram
- bug sous linux
- bug sous vista
- le mode réseau
- driver bootcamp non disponible 
- bug direct x (gma 950)
- la version française toujours en retard
- moins stable que vmware

*3° vmware*




version 1.1.3

*pour*
- possibilité d'utiliser la partition Bootcamp (donc plus de place de DD gaspillée)
- bonne gestion et de nombreuses configurations des machine virtuelles (on peut choisir d'uitiliser 1 ou 2 cpu)
- possibilité de virtualiser plusieurs OS Windows (xp vista 2k 9x dos) linux ...
- possibilité d'utiliser des programme Windows sans rebooter.
- extrêmement stable sur tout les os 
- untiy qui permet de fusionner avec la dock bar (un peu comme cohérence)
- support direct x (mais pas le gma 950)
- un lecteur réseau et monter pour accéder au dossier du mac 
- version française d'origine 
- le support de vmware sous n'importe quel os 
- mode reseau

*contre* 
- nécessite beaucoup de ram
- payant (79$)
- driver bootcamp non disponible 
- moyen de distribution 

virtualbox​





*pour*
- gratuit 
(à developer)

*contre*
- moins fini que les autre distribution
(à developer)

_conclusion_
j'ai essayer la version 2.0 et je n'ai pas eu de plantage donc je vais développé une peu plus cette solution 

xp​autant l'avant dernière version de parallels avait beaucoup de point commun avec la version de vmwre autant la derniére version innove certain point.
vmware propose une solution simple et efficace de quelqu'un qui voudrait lancer une machine virtuelle sous windows pour installer un ou pluiseurs programmes qu'il ne trouve pas sous OSX 
parallels propose un autre approche différente et fusionne totalement les 2 os.
Ainsi tout ce qui se trouve dans document, image, bureau ce retrouve sous windows .
(pour avoir accès il faut utiliser le menu de démarrage de XP et non le menu classique sinon on a pas accès a musique et image)
(a noter) cette option bien que très pratique ne permet pas de bloque un sens 
exemple si vous laisse un .exe sur votre bureau windows vous le trouverais sur votre bureau os x (mais les raccourcis ne sont pas synchronisé)
dans le même état d'esprit on retrouve un lecteur réseau sous windows qui en fait le disque d'osx.
Et vice et vers on retrouve sur le bureau d'osx le disque de windows 
enfin dernière option la possibilité de choisir si l'on veut utiliser le client mail de windows ou os x, pareille pour le navigateur et le client ftp


vista​malgré tout le bien que l'on peut penser de vista :rateau: 
la solution de virtulasition le prenne en charge alors pourquoi ne pas tester ce dernier 
vmwre la prise en charge ce fait sans problème et l'intégration de la machine virtuelle ne pose aucun problème.
l'interface aero n'est pas pris en charge mais la barre a gauche des widget et présent 
parallels
je trouve la gestion de vista très en dessous de vmware.
Driver non signé, la barre de widget non disponible et quelque bug  
meme si je trouve le fait d'installer vista sur un machine virtuelle inutile xp ou 2K font l'affaire 
OS plus gourmand, plus de place sur le disque dur, pas de direct x 10, pas d'interface aero...

test 3D​la 3D sur une machine virtuelle est une mythe la carte graphique qui est émulé date d'un autre temps et si certain jeux tourne ils sont horrible ou il ne se lance pas 

linux​autant sur les 2 soft l'installation de windows et plus que facile autant sous linux l'intégration de la machine est un peu plus compliquer 
sous parallels un seul fichier a excuter en ligne de commande mais pas mal de bug existe bug video:
la ligne d'installation pour la mise jour n'apparaît pas 
bug d'arrêt:
vous pouvez redémarrer la machine mais un bug apparaît lors de l'arrêt de cette dernière 
bug reseaux:
au démarrage le reseaux est HS il faut le relancer 
sous vmware c'est diffèrent
on vous propose 2 paquets un paquet pour les OS compatible rpm et un tar.gz pour les autres 
ce que je trouve un peu illogique pourquoi ne pas proposer un .deb ?
donc il faut le mettre sur le bureaux ( ou vous voulez) et rentrer la ligne de commande la l'installeur recompile le noyaux pour l'intégration de la machine virtuelle .
Apres cette manipulation tout marche très bien.

réseau et utilisation professionnelle​la partie reseau est tres bien intégré avec vmware et os x ce qui n'est pas le cas avec parallels.
Pour une utilisation professionnelle, je pense que vmware est une bien meilleur solution plus stable et plus intuitif 


_conclusion_​2 soft de virtualisation 2 approches différentes 
vmware propose un soft de virtualisation classique qui s'intègre bien avec tout les os qu'on installe 
parallels me parais très bon mais que sur les os les plus utilisé XP et 2K mais des que l'on part sur sur du linux ou vista c'est très insuffisant 
Je trouve plus que dommage que l'on soit obliger d'installer bootcamp pour pouvoir récupéré les driver de la camera et de la télécommande.
vmware et parallels ne pourraient il pas proposer ces solutions dans leurs divers installés lors des machines virtuelles ?

conclusion final​
Si voulez un os stable et juste installer des programme propriétaire a windows(ou linux,vista,2K...) wmware me parait la meilleur solution,leur programme et stable. 
Si vous voulez avoir une vrai fusion des 2 os xp et os x parallels me parait plus approprié pour travailler du jpg,doc,pdf... sous mac et windows 
enfin bootcamp me parait une bonne solution car elle est gratuite et permet d'avoir une machine 100% fonctionnelle 



*Avertissement*



Inutile de tenter l'aventure de Parallels(et de vmware?) avec 512 de ram.
Toutes ces solutions ne sont présentes que sur Macintel.

edit tarul : je me suis permis de rajouter quelques détails à ton article 


*Pour Mac Power PC :

*Peu de concurence sur ce secteur mais il existe peut être une autre solution : installer linux et utiliser la version de vmware linux. Je sais c'est tiré par les cheveux.
*
**1°** Virtual PC*




​Microsoft propose pour le mac user Power PC Virtual PC 
Mes conditions de test ne sont pas optimales, un pauvre iBook avec 512 de ram (voir ma signature)
à noter que j'ai essayé au début avec 256 de ram et après j'ai ressayé quand j'ai eu mes 512 et j'ai vu peux de différence le tout avec Windows 2000, XP étant plus gourmant

*pour* 

- glisser-déposer actif
- bonne gestion de l'usb

*contre* 
- bug au démarrage 
- ne marche pas sous leaopard 

*
2°** Guest PC*






- En version 1.9.7, une version "universelle" est annoncée, sans date de sortie
- Deux fois moins cher que Virtual PC

mise a jour


----------



## Tarul (6 Décembre 2006)

c'est une bonne id&#233;e. je vais en faire un post-it tient. 

Je pr&#233;ciserais que pour vmware, la beta n'est pas publique. Et de ce fait ne peut &#234;tre consid&#233;r&#233; comme &#233;tant une solution &#224; l'heure actuelle. Mais cela ne serait pas tard&#233;. 

Pour la virtualisation des capacit&#233;s 3D de la machine, je rajouterais qu'il fort possible que les performances restent en de&#231;&#224; de bootcamp ou d'un application native mac os X.


----------



## angel heart (6 Décembre 2006)

c'est pour &#231;a que je ne dis ne pouvoir donner un conclusion 
je vais faire aussi faire un paragraphe sur virtual pc pour les mac sous power pc :rateau:

Quand je parle de non reconaisance via bootcamp c'est 2 peripheriques inconnues  et 1 conflit ce qui me gene peut mais parfoit bloque certain jeux


----------



## Toumak (6 Décembre 2006)

Salut, moi je rajouterais ceci (ou modifier certains trucs)
bootcamp : contre : 
- ajouter : nécessite un redémarrage
- à modifier : tout n'est pas reconnu? à part le récepteur infrarouge de la                                                       télécommande, tout est reconnu 
parallels : contre : 
- ajouter : performances vidéo (graphique) très mauvaise due à l'émulation d'une carte graphique pourrie
- ajouter : nécessite beaucoup de ram
pour :
- ajouter: possibilité d'installer plusieurs OS (notamment la plupart des distrib linux)
Vmware : contre :
ajouter : comme pour parallels, perf video à ch*** et nécessite beaucoup de ram


----------



## angel heart (6 Décembre 2006)

j'ai fait cerataine modification avant que tu le demande comme quoi ...
maintenant sous bootcamp j'ai la gestion SATA qui n'est pas reconnue le ir recever mais ça on s'en fout et un conflit et certain jeux ne marche pas 
maintenant c'est normal que il faut de la ram et le puissance vue que l'on virtulaise  un autre os


----------



## Toumak (6 Décembre 2006)

angel heart a dit:


> j'ai fait cerataine modification avant que tu le demande comme quoi ...
> maintenant sous bootcamp j'ai la gestion SATA qui n'est pas reconnue le ir recever mais &#231;a on s'en fout et un conflit et certain jeux ne marche pas
> maintenant c'est normal que il faut de la ram et le puissance vue que l'on virtulaise  un autre os



oui je sais bien que c'est normal, comme c'est normal que tout ne marche pas avec bootcamp vu que c'est encore une beta, mais c'est la v&#233;rit&#233;
d'un point de vue objectif, c'est bien un point faible de parallels car on aura jamais les perfs de bootcamp car on ne profite pas de toute la ram ,il faut donc en avoir une bonne quantit&#233;
ici on compare les diff&#233;rentes fa&#231;ons d'utiliser windows sur un macintel de fa&#231;on objective


----------



## Tarul (6 Décembre 2006)

angel heart a dit:


> j'ai fait cerataine modification avant que tu le demande comme quoi ...
> maintenant sous bootcamp j'ai la gestion SATA qui n'est pas reconnue le ir recever mais ça on s'en fout et un conflit et certain jeux ne marche pas
> maintenant c'est normal que il faut de la ram et le puissance vue que l'on virtulaise  un autre os


tu peux préciser les jeux qui n'ont pas fonctionné?




Toumak a dit:


> oui je sais bien que c'est normal, comme c'est normal que tout ne marche pas avec bootcamp vu que c'est encore une beta, mais c'est la vérité
> d'un point de vue objectif, c'est bien un point faible de parallels car on aura jamais les perfs de bootcamp car on ne profite pas de toute la ram ,il faut donc en avoir une bonne quantité
> ici on compare les différentes façons d'utiliser windows sur un macintel de façon objective



l'intérêt de ce fil est de présenter le plus objectivement, les possibilités d'exécuter les autres systèmes d'exploitations. Afin de faire prendre conscience qu'il n'y a pas encore de solution miracle, que chacune correspond a une utilisation particulière(3D ou pas)


----------



## Toumak (6 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> l'intérêt de ce fil est de présenter le plus objectivement, les possibilités d'exécuter les autres systèmes d'exploitations. Afin de faire prendre conscience qu'il n'y a pas encore de solution miracle, que chacune correspond a une utilisation particulière(3D ou pas)



oui, c'est exactement ce que je viens de dire


----------



## Tarul (6 Décembre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> oui, c'est exactement ce que je viens de dire



désolé mon cerveau fonctionne au ralentit ce soir... (journée de boulot plus 2,5h d'anglais ça vous plombe pas mal)

angel, fais-tu parties des premiers beta testeurs pour vmware?si,oui, t'es t'-il possible de nous poster des screenshoots(si y a pas de contre ordre de leur part)?


----------



## Toumak (6 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> désolé mon cerveau fonctionne au ralentit ce soir... (journée de boulot plus 2,5h d'anglais ça vous plombe pas mal)
> 
> angel, fais-tu parties des premiers beta testeurs pour vmware?si,oui, t'es t'-il possible de nous poster des screenshoots(si y a pas de contre ordre de leur part)?


no problème

je fais aussi partie des béta testeurs, j'ai donc une beta (je sais plus trop laquelle) ... mais je ne l'ai jamais testée 
je fais ça demain et je posterai quelques screenshots et appéciations


----------



## angel heart (6 Décembre 2006)

voila des photo de vmware
http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/748/vmwarela4.png
http://img161.imageshack.us/img161/5517/vmware2cd4.png
http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/5045/vmware3dk9.png
et l'option final parallels vs vmware

http://img352.imageshack.us/img352/9656/vmware4gl3.png


----------



## lhallier (7 Décembre 2006)

contre Bootcamp il faudrait aussi ajouter , je , pense:
le DD ne doit pas être partitionné.


----------



## angel heart (7 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> tu peux pr&#233;ciser les jeux qui n'ont pas fonctionn&#233;?



un jeux dont je devais taire le nom ici  CSS


----------



## Toumak (7 Décembre 2006)

angel heart a dit:


> un jeux dont je devais taire le nom ici  CSS




sinon c'est cool pour les screenshots
je vois qu'il y a un bouton isight, elle marche avec vmware ? ça serait vraiment un bon point


----------



## Tarul (7 Décembre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> sinon c'est cool pour les screenshots
> je vois qu'il y a un bouton isight, elle marche avec vmware ? &#231;a serait vraiment un bon point


la m&#234;me question &#224; propos de l'apple remote et r&#233;cepteur infra rouge.



pour le jeu CSS, qu'est-ce qui se passe lorsque tu tente d'y jouer?

ps : j'ai mis &#224; jour le poste de t&#234;te.


----------



## angel heart (7 Décembre 2006)

non isight ne marche pas pas de driveur reconnue  
récepteur infra rouge et reconnue mais l'apple remote ne fait rien sinon je remarque aussi un gros bug aux niveaux du reboot de windows vmware bloque et comme monsieur windows aime bien etre rebooter souvent  
le glisser deposer marche j'ai aussi essayer l'otiption 2 cpu qui bouffe bcp de resource mais ne fais pas tourner plus vite l'emulation 
j'ai l'impression que vmware est moins gouramant ou mieux optimisé que parallels mais bug plus 
je ferais un test avec linux sur les 2 platformes



Tarul a dit:


> la même question à propos de l'apple remote et récepteur infra rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il se lance mais j'ai l'ecran et decaller comme si l'image est agrandi il existe une manip que je n'ai pas essayer  et que je voyais qu'une partie sinon j'ai essayer avec trackmania pas de probleme et lego starwars 2


----------



## Tarul (7 Décembre 2006)

angel heart a dit:


> non isight ne marche pas pas de driveur reconnue
> récepteur infra rouge et reconnue mais l'apple remote ne fait rien sinon je remarque aussi un gros bug aux niveaux du reboot de windows vmware bloque et comme monsieur windows aime bien etre rebooter souvent
> le glisser deposer marche j'ai aussi essayer l'otiption 2 cpu qui bouffe bcp de resource mais ne fais pas tourner plus vite l'emulation
> j'ai l'impression que vmware est moins gouramant ou mieux optimisé que parallels mais bug plus
> ...



Je pense que c'est parce qu'il n'est pas prêt que la beta n'est pas public. histoire de faire remonter les bugs les plus gênants. Sans compter qu'il doivent sans doute essayer de faire mieux que parallels, ils ont une certaine réputation à tenir ^^

CSS, connaissant le passé de valve a faire des jeux ayant de drôle de bug, je ne suis pas étonner, il y a peut être un patch de 400Mo qui doit réparer ça. 
Plus sérieusement, c'est peut être la X1600 qui doit poser problème, ce n'est pas forcement la faute à bootcamp. Mais n'ayant pas le jeu, je ne peux pas trop creuser ni tester le problème 

sinon j'ai intégré tes remarques. merci pour ces premiers retours


----------



## tbr (8 Décembre 2006)

A la rubrique "contre" de Parallels :

- impossibilité de virtualiser plusieurs cartes réseaux --> très utile pour simuler l'utilisation d'une blackbox telle que ASTARO (qui exige 2 cartes pour fonctionner)

Pour le reste, les faiblesses côté prise en compte matos et performances, je suis d'accord avec ce qui a été dit.

Autrement : vraiment indispensable à avoir. Même en beta. 

Amitiés


----------



## flotow (8 Décembre 2006)

:modo: on oublie ici CrossOver, qui n'est qu'en alpha, certes, mais qui est quand meme bien pratique  :love: 
les pour et contre plus tard


----------



## Toumak (8 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> :modo: on oublie ici CrossOver, qui n'est qu'en alpha, certes, mais qui est quand meme bien pratique  :love:
> les pour et contre plus tard



bien vu


----------



## angel heart (22 Décembre 2006)

j'ai telecharger les 2 beta et je fais une mise a jour 
Pour linux je n'ai pas fait de compte rendu car avec vmware ça plante


----------



## Tarul (22 Décembre 2006)

angel heart a dit:


> j'ai telecharger les 2 beta et je fais une mise a jour
> Pour linux je n'ai pas fait de compte rendu car avec vmware ça plante


bizarre, j'ai essayé (juste le boot) avec ulteo et cela fonctionnait. Tu as essayé avec quel linux?


----------



## angel heart (22 Décembre 2006)

j'ai essayer avec ubuntu ça plante pendant l'instalation


----------



## pim (23 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

Dans la liste des &#233;mulateurs pour Power PC, ne pas oublier trop vite le tr&#232;s bon Guest PC.







- En version 1.9.7, une version "universelle" est annonc&#233;e, sans date de sortie
- Deux fois moins cher que Virtual PC
- Plus simple que Parallels


----------



## angel heart (29 Décembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> 
> Dans la liste des &#233;mulateurs pour Power PC, ne pas oublier trop vite le tr&#232;s bon Guest PC.
> 
> ...


je connais pas peux tu m'en dire plus " pur contre " car ma femme n'etant pas la je n'ai pas son ibook
et pourquoi je ne peux plus editer le 1&#176; message je voulais rajouter des informations


----------



## pim (4 Janvier 2007)

Je ne peux pas dire grand chose de Guest PC en fait, car je n'ai jamais test&#233; la concurrence, c'est-&#224;-dire Virtual PC. En tout cas, je suis arriv&#233; sans aucune difficult&#233; &#224; installer sur mon ancien PowerBook G4 1 GHz un Windows 98 SE, avec prise en charge du gliss&#233;-d&#233;pos&#233;, des ports USB, de la carte son. Le tout est fort lent, normal, mais parfaitement stable. En revanche, il faut abandonner toute vell&#233;it&#233; de voir un jour XP tourner de fa&#231;on exploitable sur un G4 !

Pour comparer avec mon exp&#233;rience toute r&#233;cente avec Parallels et VMware, sur aucun de ces deux syst&#232;mes je n'ai r&#233;ussit &#224; obtenir la prise en charge des ports USB. Et je n'ai pas la moindre id&#233;e de comment am&#233;liorer cela, &#224; part aller m'acheter un CD de Windows XP.

En revanche, le fait que les disques virtuels de Parallels et de VMware grossissent au fur et &#224; mesure que le Windows prends de place est tout &#224; fait g&#233;nial, car j'&#233;tais bien &#224; l'&#233;troit avec mon ancien Windows sur son image disque de 1 Go.


----------



## shalkys (10 Janvier 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> :modo: on oublie ici CrossOver, qui n'est qu'en alpha, certes, mais qui est quand meme bien pratique  :love:
> les pour et contre plus tard



CrossOver c'est un GUI de Wine c'est de la trascription pas de la virtualisation...


----------



## fpoil (19 Janvier 2007)

je ne sais pas si on en a d&#233;j&#224; parl&#233; ici mais il y a un nouveau venu (une version alpha pour mac osx est en pr&#233;paration )  et opensource :

virtualbox

&#224; suivre ?


----------



## Tarul (19 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> je ne sais pas si on en a déjà parlé ici mais il y a un nouveau venu (une version alpha pour mac osx est en préparation )  et opensource :
> 
> virtualbox
> 
> à suivre ?



j'ai vu la news qui indiqué qui virtual box devenait un logiciel libre.
Avec un peu de chance son développement sera effectivement à suivre. Reste à voir si le projet soutiendra suffisamment le portage os X.


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Janvier 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> :modo: on oublie ici CrossOver, qui n'est qu'en alpha, certes, mais qui est quand meme bien pratique  :love:
> les pour et contre plus tard



Oui une version alpha c'est un peu tôt pour qu'on l'intègre en intro de ce sujet.


----------



## Toumak (19 Janvier 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Oui une version alpha c'est un peu tôt pour qu'on l'intègre en intro de ce sujet.



héhé vous suivez pas l'info les gars:rateau:

crossover est en version finale depuis quelques jours


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Janvier 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> héhé vous suivez pas l'info les gars:rateau:
> 
> crossover est en version finale depuis quelques jours



Eh bien alors qu'est-ce que tu attends pour nous faire un petit test ?


----------



## CERDAN (10 Février 2007)

Je trouve que CrossOver est tr&#232;s limit&#233; avec le choix de logiciels compatibles, ce n'est pas suffisant, je n'ai pas pu installer aucun jeux.


----------



## Tarul (18 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Je trouve que CrossOver est tr&#232;s limit&#233; avec le choix de logiciels compatibles, ce n'est pas suffisant, je n'ai pas pu installer aucun jeux.



A titre d'infos, tu as essay&#233; quels jeux?

si ils demande un directx trop r&#233;cent, ou des fonctions particuli&#232;res ce n'est pas &#233;tonnant.


----------



## Toumak (18 Février 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> A titre d'infos, tu as essayé quels jeux?
> 
> si ils demande un directx trop récent, ou des fonctions particulières ce n'est pas étonnant.



pour infos moi j'ai testé Worms World Party et Total annihilation love
et aucun n'a pu être installé, ou du moins si j'ai pu l'installer, aucun ne se lance
alors que ces jeux fonctionnent sous 98


----------



## Tarul (18 Février 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> pour infos moi j'ai testé Worms World Party et Total annihilation love
> et aucun n'a pu être installé, ou du moins si j'ai pu l'installer, aucun ne se lance
> alors que ces jeux fonctionnent sous 98



aussi bizarre que cela puisse paraître, mais j'ai lu dans les forum linux, que la version commerciale n'hésitait pas à casser la compatibilité avec des vieux programmes pour intégrer des plus récents.

pour TA, tu as un portage mac/linux qui existe.


----------



## CERDAN (18 Février 2007)

j'ai essay&#233; la bataille pour la terre du milieu 2


----------



## thomaslesale (2 Mars 2007)

J'ai un eMac depuis quelques ann&#233;es, et j'aimerais y installer Windows... Quelle id&#233;e !!!

J'ai entendu parler de Virtual PC, mais je suis un novice en la mati&#232;re.

Qui sait m'&#233;claircir sur ce sujet ?

Merci,

Thomas

:modo: l'outil de recherche te donnera d&#233;j&#224; pas mal d'infos et, au besoin, poste dans un fil d&#233;j&#224; existant. Merci. On fusionne.


----------



## Toumak (2 Mars 2007)

&#231;a y est VMWare Fusion supporte officiellement l'acc&#233;l&#233;ration 3D
une nouvelle build la g&#233;rant est disponible sur leur site


----------



## CERDAN (2 Mars 2007)

c'est quoi VMWare ? un corssover en mieux ?


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Mars 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> c'est quoi VMWare ? un corssover en mieux ?



 merci de lire le premier message


----------



## angel heart (2 Mars 2007)

j'aimerais bien faire une mise a jour des comparatif car j'ai l'impression qaund je vois mon post d'avoir 1 an de retard car 
parallels:
gere l'usb 2 
gere la gravure 
et l'option coherence 
et maintenant la nouvelle beta de vmware gere la 3D mais je ne peux modifier mon 1°post


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Mars 2007)

angel heart a dit:


> j'aimerais bien faire une mise a jour des comparatif car j'ai l'impression qaund je vois mon post d'avoir 1 an de retard car
> parallels:
> gere l'usb 2
> gere la gravure
> ...



Prépare tout ça dans un MP je ferai un copier/coller


----------



## CERDAN (2 Mars 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> merci de lire le premier message


 
merci pour l'info  

VMWare, je vais le tester pour la bataille pour la terre du milieu 2.  Vous pensez que ca va marcher ?


----------



## CERDAN (2 Mars 2007)

je n'ai pas réussi à installer windows me avec VMWare et le cd de réinstallation me.  des idées ? ( le problème était lors de l'instalation après le formatage...)

Bootcamp permet de gérer ce problème ?


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Mars 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> je n'ai pas réussi à installer windows me avec VMWare et le cd de réinstallation me.  des idées ? ( le problème était lors de l'instalation après le formatage...)
> 
> Bootcamp permet de gérer ce problème ?



Bootcamp ne supporte officiellement qu'XP SP2 et officieusement Vista. Donc Windows Me tu oublies.


----------



## CERDAN (2 Mars 2007)

dommage.....


----------



## angel heart (2 Mars 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> dommage.....



domage de ne pas installer ME le pire OS de tout les temps


----------



## Toumak (2 Mars 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> merci pour l'info
> 
> VMWare, je vais le tester pour la bataille pour la terre du milieu 2.  Vous pensez que ca va marcher ?



jamais ça marchera 
au cas où, ce jeu a besoin de DX9... et VMWare n'a "que" DX8.1


----------



## CERDAN (2 Mars 2007)

merci Toumak, mais il ya encore beaucoup de probl&#232;mes avec les virtualisations : crossover ne permet pas l'installation de Need For Speed 5 ('2000').  C'est un peu fort &#233;tant donn&#233; qu'il date ce jeux.


----------



## M. Hulot (4 Mars 2007)

J'ai un fichier exécutable sous PC que je souhaiterai utiliser sur mon iMac.
Jusqu'à présent j'utilisais une version provisoire de Crossover et tout fonctionnait impeccable. Le seul problème est que cette version est provisoire. Existe des applications de ce type gratuite?
Merci


----------



## Toumak (4 Mars 2007)

DARWINE

en fait crossover est basé sur wine, tout comme l'est darwine
sauf que l'un est payant, et l'autres est réalisé par "la communauté" donc gratuit 

mais je l'ai jamais testé


----------



## flotow (4 Mars 2007)

Sauf que CrossOver qui est un produit commercial est plus simple a utiliser 
Par ce que Darwine, quand je l'avait essayé, c'est un peu galere a mettre en place, d'ailleur, je n'ai jamais rien fait tourner avec


----------



## Toumak (4 Mars 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Sauf que CrossOver qui est un produit commercial est plus simple a utiliser
> Par ce que Darwine, quand je l'avait essayé, c'est un peu galere a mettre en place, d'ailleur, je n'ai jamais rien fait tourner avec



et heureusement d'ailleurs qu'il est plus simpl et plus puissant ! 
sinon, pourquoi on irait l'acheter :rateau:


----------



## flotow (4 Mars 2007)

plus puissant, je sais pas, mais pourquoi l'acheter? Heu, car tu n'as pas envoi d'avoir windows, tout en ayant une solution simple


----------



## Toumak (4 Mars 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> plus puissant, je sais pas, mais pourquoi l'acheter? Heu, car tu n'as pas envoi d'avoir windows, tout en ayant une solution simple



non je veux dire que si darwine était aussi simple et puissant que crossover
et bien comme ce dernier est payant on irait surement pas l'acheter


----------



## michel89 (14 Mars 2007)

bjr,j'ai installé parallels version 2.2 + xp mis a jour lundi avec la version 2.5 ( built 3186) mais impossible de prendre l'isight .Jai donc installé boocamp partitionné avec xp ,fait mon cd  et c'est ok l'isight semble fonctionné (on ouvrant ajout materiel elle apparait et fonctionne correctement,poste de travail elle apparait et quand je clic j'apparait à l'ecran)

J'ai donc ouvert parallels et installé le cd de bootcamp,il est pris et installé dans programme  
file y compris isight.Par contre dans ajout de materiel elle apparait pas ni dans poste de travail dans peripherique comment faire pour ce souci et comment utiliser bootcamp dans parallels
Pour info pour moi si l'isight fonctionne avec parallels et msn(moi imac core 2 duo
Le reste pour renseigner mon fils mac book pro (isight + jeux)


----------



## JF2W (20 Mars 2007)

un petit sondage sur les utilisateurs de crossover.

Est ce une bonne alternative a bootcamp et parallel? 
Quel niveau de performances peut on en attendre?

 j ai lu sur un autre post que Acad fonctionnait bien (2004) , et d apres le site de crossover il est capable de faire tourner des app gourmande en ressources (half life 2) . Bluff ou réelle alternative a Bootcamp avec XP ?


----------



## greggorynque (20 Mars 2007)

JF2W a dit:


> un petit sondage sur les utilisateurs de crossover.
> 
> Est ce une bonne alternative a bootcamp et parallel?
> Quel niveau de performances peut on en attendre?
> ...



ALors hier jusqu'a deux heures du mat j'ai test&#233; crossover pour voir ses limites....

Je precise je possede un MACBOOK (non pro) avec 1Go de ram

Malheureusement il n'a pas voulu m'installer autocad LT2006 car il voulais m'installer le .net framework et ca me faisait planter, mais je vais ressayer ce soir en intallant le .net manuellement sur une autre bouteille avant.  

J'ai egalement essay&#233; des emulateurs 64 (car j'ai tous les jeux originaux dans mon grenier et je ne deconne pas  ) MAIS le seul que j'ai reussi a installer se ferme au lancage d'une rom, je ressayerais, mais je suis decu car sixtyforce est dwevenu payant alors que ses performances sont tout simplement lamentables (je trouve honteux de faire payer un logiciel meme pas fini) alors a quoi bon l'acheter (meme goldeneye un des premiers jeux est injouable tellement il est lent)

Par contre, j'ai install&#233; steam (il fait partie des rare logiciels certifi&#233;s comme compatibles et il peut du coup meme te l'installer tout seul)
l'installation etais assez longue, et il est TRES long a se lancer, par contre une fois allum&#233;, parfait, j'ai telecharg&#233; halflife(le 1) pour voir (car le 2 etait tres lourd genre 4Go) et je l'ai lanc&#233;, parfait (bien sur le jeu est vieux) et malgr&#233; de longs chargements dus au disque dur en 5400 tours, le fluidit&#233; est au rendez vous, par contre j'ai trouv&#233; les textures pas folichones, et on ne peut pas regler leur niveau de definition depuis l'os comme dans XP puisqu'il n'y a pas de drivers editables... (si quelqun sqit comment faire je prend) J'ai lanc&#233; le telechargement du 2, et je vous dirais ce soir si c'est si injouable que ca et qvec quelles concessions... Car bien sur j'ai le celebre macbook SANS carte graphique 


A ce qu'il parais crossover fait tourner autocad 04 sans probleme et j'essayerais des que possible, je vous tiendrais au courant.

Bilan, ce soft est leger en disque dur, et si il est long a l'installation et n'installe pas encore grand chose, il se revelle TRES performant une fois en route, et evite un reboot ou un chargement d'un deuxieme os sur la ram... (enfin le temps de lancement de steam doit etre plus long qu'un reboot:rateau

Je signale pour ceux qui ne le savent pas qu'il possede des bouteilles 98, 200 et XP, et qu'il  marche au moins tres bien pour lancer les fichiers .exe


----------



## CERDAN (20 Mars 2007)

Crossover est en manque de logiciles compatibles, et m&#234;mes ceux qui ne sont pas directx, ce n'est pas une alernative pour bootcamp qui est beaucoup plus"fini".


----------



## greggorynque (20 Mars 2007)

Bien sur, mais je ne dirais pas que bootcamp soit un "logiciel, pour moi ce n'est qu'une sorte de pack de drivers... Je trouve amplement logique que cette solution soit *propos&#233;epas* apple, mais elle continue a avoir ses inconvenients:

reboot
espace disque important requis 
autonomie ridicule une fois sur XP
manque de compatibilit&#233; entre les partitions...

Moi je trouve contrairement a d'autre que crossover pourra etre un jour un super truc si ils arrivent a rendre *compatiblesplus* de logiciels....

On se relit SVP  sans parler des fautes d'orthographe...


----------



## CERDAN (20 Mars 2007)

de ce dernier point, je suis d'accord


----------



## gilv57 (20 Mars 2007)

Bonjour a tous,

Voila je me pose la question de l'utilité de bootcamp ...
J'ai un mac pro avec trois disques

250 gb pour osx
160 pour XP
160 pour vista

Au niveau boot pas de probleme la touche <alt> et je boot sois sur osx sois sur windows et la il me propose XP ou vista.

Toute les installations on ete faite via les Cd originaux sans passer par bootcamp.

Conclusion :

Bootcamp ne fait aucune émulation de l'EFI.
Bootcamp ne sert qu'a partitionner le disque si l'on veut avoir deux os sur le même disque.

Pour moi les mac intel sont compatible XP et Vista (Mise apart les drivers spécfique ... clavier et autre)


----------



## Tarul (20 Mars 2007)

gilv57 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Voila je me pose la question de l'utilité de bootcamp ...
> J'ai un mac pro avec trois disques
> ...


Retour intéressant pour ceux qui ont la chance d'avoir un macpro(ce qui n'est pas le cas de beaucoups de monde).

Boocamp peut mettre a jour l'EFI, dans ces premières versions, il le faisait presque à chaque fois.
Oui bootcamp partitionne, mais il partitionne(ou fusionne) une partition qui est en cours d'utilisation et ceux simplement. Ce qui est déjà pas mal, surtout que pour le moment, il est gratuit.

Enfin il fournit les pilotes pour XP.


----------



## jnj (23 Mars 2007)

j'ai lu avec attention tous vos posts (rien de tel que l'avis indépendant de ceux qui expérimentent !)

si j'ai bien compris, il n'existe pas de solution même payante, de qualité pro. Il y a toujours un défaut qcq part : double boot, carte graphique mal émulée etc.

fortement équipé en PC et en ayant plus qu' assez des pb Windaube sans compter que j'ai désormais besoin d'une machine Unix et me voyant mal me trimballer tout une quincaillerie, j'étudie la possibilité d'un MacOs avec impérativement un windows performant et graphique en simultané.

bon ...   wait and see  donc


----------



## CERDAN (23 Mars 2007)

Je te propose, pour ton cas et ton utilisaiotn, Bootcamp m&#234;me si il faut rebooter


----------



## angel heart (29 Mars 2007)

Bootcamp est la solution d'Apple pour Windows il crée un partition qui émule le BIOS et permet de formater un partition pour Windows c'est une solution de dual boot
la dernière version est sortie la 1.2 et apporte pas mal de nouveauté mais surtout me parait beaucoup plus aboutis que les version précédente.

pour
- gratuit
- permet de jouer 
- performance de la machine à 100% (carte graphique, Usb2, firewire etc.)
- gestion de l'apple remote
- gestion de vista
- possibilité de faire des mise a jour 
- nouveaux suport du clavier 
- aide en français 

contre 
- encore en béta 
- tout le hardware n'est pas reconnu (Tout dépend de la machine)
- un seul os tourne : conséquence-> obligation de redémarrer pour changer d'OS.
- gestion SATA qui n'est pas reconnue, certains jeux ne marchent pas 
- nécessite que le DD ne soit pas déjà partitionné au départ


p.s. j'ai changer mon disque dur voila pourquoi peut etre il n'est pas totalement reconnue

mais un petit point important j'ai essayer de lancer parallels et la il a pas aimer la version 1.2 donc je pense qu'il faut s'attendre a une mise a jour de la part de parallels



jnj a dit:


> j'ai lu avec attention tous vos posts (rien de tel que l'avis indépendant de ceux qui expérimentent !)
> 
> si j'ai bien compris, il n'existe pas de solution même payante, de qualité pro. Il y a toujours un défaut qcq part : double boot, carte graphique mal émulée etc.
> 
> ...


attend qu'on on parle de carte graphique mal emulé c'est que elle ne gère pas la 3D (a la base je n'étais pas trop d'accord pour mettre ça) mais parallels gère très bien windows et bootcamp aussi tu peux acheter un mac sans soucis tu pourra utiliser tes programmes windows dessus.
Et la gestion de la 3D par virtualisation est en train d'arriver.


----------



## angel heart (30 Mars 2007)

c'est bien d'avoir fusionner les 2 messages mais ça serait bien de modifier le poste du début car je ne peux le faire


----------



## dynexd (3 Avril 2007)

J'aimerai faire tourner un jeu qui ne passe pas sur Bootcamp, qu'entends tu par " dues à l'émulation d'une carte graphique bas de gamme" , c'est donc pas la peine que j'essaie avec parallels ou les autres emulateurs ?


----------



## Tarul (3 Avril 2007)

dynexd a dit:


> J'aimerai faire tourner un jeu qui ne passe pas sur Bootcamp, qu'entends tu par " dues &#224; l'&#233;mulation d'une carte graphique bas de gamme" , c'est donc pas la peine que j'essaie avec parallels ou les autres emulateurs ?



Si le jeu ne passe pas par bootcamp, il ne risque pas de passer sur parallels & consor. Cf la FAQ.

carte graphique bas de gamme = plus nulle que la GMA 950 des MBP.


----------



## dynexd (3 Avril 2007)

Ok merci pour les précisions 

Si un jeu ne passe pas, alors on peut l'oublier, aucune bidouille possible ?


----------



## angel heart (9 Avril 2007)

dynexd a dit:


> Ok merci pour les précisions
> 
> Si un jeu ne passe pas, alors on peut l'oublier, aucune bidouille possible ?


ça dépend quel jeux ?
il existe des bidouille pour faire tourner certain jeux 
je pense a counter strike tu trouveras dans le forum un gars qui explique comment faire mais bon la carte graphique du macbook n'est pas tip top pour jouer j'ai essayer lego star wars c'est bof bof niveaux graphique


----------



## angel heart (18 Avril 2007)

la beta 3 est sortie donc mise a jour du poste
et mise a jour de la cconclusion 
vmware est en version béta donc n'étant pas terminé je ne peux tirer un conclusion poussée

pour
- bonne gestion et de nombreuses configurations des machine virtuelles (on peut choisir d'uitiliser 1 ou 2 cpu)
- gestion de l'usb2
- possibilité de virtualiser plusieurs OS Windows (xp vista 2k 9x dos) linux ...
- support de l'iSight (nécessite les driver bootcamp)
- gestion de la 3D mais que direct x 8.1
- support de l'Apple Remote ? (pas de driveur) 

contre 
- un peu dépassé vis a vis de la nouvelle version de Parallels 
- nécessite beaucoup de ram
- bug a l'instalation de linux 

Conclusion

Dans le monde de l'informatique ce qui était vrai hier ne l'ai plus aujourd'hui .
Nous avons 3 solution avec 3 approche différente 
bootcamp propose une bonne solution niveaux performance et le seul a totalement gérer vista.
Parallels reste la meilleur solution de virtualisation bien qu'il ne gère pas la 3D mais il est outil très agréable bien intégré a os x grâce a cohérence.
vmware n'ayant toujours pas sortie de version final mais les bouché double pour rattraper sont retard mais gère la 3D que direct x 8.1 

Inutile de tenter l'aventure de Parallels(et de vmware?) avec 512 de ram.
Toutes ces solutions ne sont présentes que sur Macintel.


----------



## angel heart (10 Juin 2007)

est ce que les modos pourrait mettre mon dernier poste en présentation cela fait plus d'1 mois que je l'ai écrie thx 
je ferai un poste sur le nouveaux bootcamp et parallels lorsque mon mac sortira du SAV normalement la semaine prochaine (on crois les doigts)


----------



## Tarul (10 Juin 2007)

angel heart a dit:


> est ce que les modos pourrait mettre mon dernier poste en présentation cela fait plus d'1 mois que je l'ai écrie thx
> je ferai un poste sur le nouveaux bootcamp et parallels lorsque mon mac sortira du SAV normalement la semaine prochaine (on crois les doigts)



C'est fait. Tu peux rajouter vmware beta 4. Tu vas sans doute apprécié unity qui dépasse ce qu'à fait parallels.

Bon courage pour la récupération de ton imac.


----------



## jroy (12 Juin 2007)

bonjour,
je développe des sites web et actuellement je suis sur PC, après le switch de mon épouse j'ai moi aussi de plus en plus envie de changer d'environnement, OSX permet grace à la virtualisation d'installer un Windows, qu'en est-il des performances ? on m'a dit que Parallel était géré par un des 2 coeurs du proc Intel donc on perd la moitié des performances de la machine sous OSX lorsqu'on fait tourner Parallel, est-ce vrai ? je m'interesse à la virtualisation car cela me permettrait de tester mes sites web dans 2 environnements différents sur une meme machine mais si c'est au prixde perdre la moitié de la puissance de la machine c'est pas vraiment interessant, qu'en pensez-vous vous qui avez déjà testé la virtualisation avec Parallel, et existe-t-il d'autres soft équivalent ?


----------



## CERDAN (12 Juin 2007)

jroy a dit:


> bonjour,
> je développe des sites web et actuellement je suis sur PC, après le switch de mon épouse j'ai moi aussi de plus en plus envie de changer d'environnement, OSX permet grace à la virtualisation d'installer un Windows, qu'en est-il des performances ? on m'a dit que Parallel était géré par un des 2 coeurs du proc Intel donc on perd la moitié des performances de la machine sous OSX lorsqu'on fait tourner Parallel, est-ce vrai ? je m'interesse à la virtualisation car cela me permettrait de tester mes sites web dans 2 environnements différents sur une meme machine mais si c'est au prixde perdre la moitié de la puissance de la machine c'est pas vraiment interessant, qu'en pensez-vous vous qui avez déjà testé la virtualisation avec Parallel, et existe-t-il d'autres soft équivalent ?



Pour ton cas, je te conseille d'attendre Leopard, le nouveau système d'exploitation d' Apple.
Il y aura un logiciel Bootcamp, qui est déjà dispo aujourd'hui qui permet de mettre windows sur mac et c'est gratuit .
La perte de performance est nulle.


----------



## jroy (12 Juin 2007)

mais il faudra rebooter la machine pour passer d'osx a xp/vista


----------



## angel heart (12 Juin 2007)

a vrai dire je crois que tu te prends la tête pour rien a moins que tu est décidé de lancer une vidéo, photoshop, itunes, 3 logiciels java.
les pertes de performance existe mais bon cela reste acceptable.
a mon avis prends 2 giga de ram (si c'est pas déjà fait)cela fera passer la pilule plus facilement


----------



## jroy (12 Juin 2007)

c'est ce que je pense aussi apres reflexion et un peu de lecture.
et vu que mon achat n'est pas pour le moment l'option 4Go sera peut etre dispo pour le macbook.


----------



## angel heart (12 Juin 2007)

jroy a dit:


> c'est ce que je pense aussi apres reflexion et un peu de lecture.
> et vu que mon achat n'est pas pour le moment l'option 4Go sera peut etre dispo pour le macbook.


4 giga :rateau: tu veux faire tourner vista et léopard 
2 giga avec xp et une machine virtuelle qui a 512 de ram me parait suffisant voir 1 giga


----------



## zamal85 (12 Juillet 2007)

y'a t'il besoin d'installer un anti virus sous windows?


je souhaiterais en télécharger un gratuitement mais comment télécharger sans se connecter 

à moins que je puisse le télécharger sous mac et le mettre sur windows après mais à ce moment là comment fait on pour passer un fichier de mac à PC?


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Juillet 2007)

zamal85 a dit:


> y'a t'il besoin d'installer un anti virus sous windows?
> 
> 
> je souhaiterais en t&#233;l&#233;charger un gratuitement mais comment t&#233;l&#233;charger sans se connecter
> ...



Une petite recherche ?  et c'est loin d'&#234;tre le seul fil sur ce sujet.
Et si il y a un fil qui s'appelle "FAQ : A lire avant de poster sur ce forum" c'est pas pour emb&#234;ter le monde c'est simplement qu'il regroupe les questions les plus fr&#233;quentes et comme par hasard on y trouve un anti-virus gratuit 

Enfin pour r&#233;pondre &#224; ta derni&#232;re questions, tu peux sans probl&#232;me t&#233;l&#233;charger un fichier sous Mac OS, le copier sur une cl&#233; USB par exemple et le transf&#233;rer sur un PC.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

Je n'arrive pas &#224; utiliser l'image disque cr&#233;&#233;e avec Fusion sur un PC Windows et le player VMWare.
Savez-vous s'il y a une m&#233;thode ?

Merci 

Ce n'est pas le sujet de ce fil. Merci la prochaine fois de faire attention. On d&#233;place dans le fil "virtualisation".


----------



## Toinou04 (25 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai un Mac G3 avec Mac OS X (10.4.10) et 9 dessus. J'aimerais essayer un emulateur Windows sans qu'il ne fasse exploser mon vieux iMac (il a 640 Mo de RAM). J'ai fait mes recherches et j'ai trouver un site qui m'en propose plein, mais pas forcement pour G3. Parmi eux il y a:
QEMU
GuestPC
Darwine
Bochs               
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DOSBox
VirtualPC
Blue Label
RealPC
Mais je n'en connais aucun et les essayer tous serait très long ! De plus je ne sais pas lequel conviendrait le plus à ma configuration. Donc, j'espère que vous pourrez me conseiller. Merci d'avance !


----------



## majorkei (28 Juillet 2007)

bonjour, je me suis procurer virtual PC pour mac version 7 et un windows professionnel XP.
apres avoir fini le copiage, telechargement de fichier et tout et avoir creer un compte, je n arrive pas a allez sur internet, et je n y connais rien au windows, quelqu un pourrait m aider?
et aussi, j ai un PB G4 12" 847mhz et ca devrais lagger sur windows? parce que chez moi ca lag quand je met une fenetre ca met un peu de temps et tout, pourtant j ai mis dans les reglages 450 mo de RAM, peut pas mettre plus, et qualité video au maximum donc je ne vois pas le probleme.
et on ne peut pas aggrandir la fenetre principale de windows car elle est vraiment petite, et quand on met plein ecran ou autre chose ca n aggrandit que la fenetre en aggrandissant les icones et tous.


----------



## Jean-Miche (29 Juillet 2007)

majorkei a dit:


> bonjour, je me suis procurer virtual PC pour mac version 7 et un windows professionnel XP.
> apres avoir fini le copiage, telechargement de fichier et tout et avoir creer un compte, je n arrive pas a allez sur internet, et je n y connais rien au windows, quelqu un pourrait m aider?
> et aussi, j ai un PB G4 12" 847mhz et ca devrais lagger sur windows? parce que chez moi ca lag quand je met une fenetre ca met un peu de temps et tout, pourtant j ai mis dans les reglages 450 mo de RAM, peut pas mettre plus, et qualité video au maximum donc je ne vois pas le probleme.
> et on ne peut pas aggrandir la fenetre principale de windows car elle est vraiment petite, et quand on met plein ecran ou autre chose ca n aggrandit que la fenetre en aggrandissant les icones et tous.



Il faut regarder l'aide incluse dans Virtual PC 7. 256 Mo de ram suffisent pour XP . 
Je te renvoie à un lien :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3382458&postcount=99

Une fois changer l'allocation de RAM. Il faut redémarrer le PC.

Pour internet, reportes toi aussi à l'aide. Tout y est expliqué très clairement.

De même tu peux avoir Windows en plein écran normalement comme OS X l'est sur ta partie Mac.

Je te donne un lien pour alléger encore XP pour le rendre plus rapide :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=658316&postcount=466


----------



## free00 (9 Août 2007)

Bonjour, j'ignore si cela va interessé quelqu'un mais Bootcamp 1.4 est disponible sur 
http://www.apple.com/bootcamp

Voilà, à bientôt


----------



## Toumak (9 Août 2007)

un peu mon neveu que ça va en intéresser   

et en passant, Bienvenue sur MacGé


----------



## Diablogmp3 (9 Août 2007)

Oups, j'ai post&#233; au mauvais endroit 
Si un modo qui passe par l&#224; peut supprimer


----------



## tonio08 (14 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

je voudrais savoir si vmware fusion 1.0 existe en version française?

merci


----------



## Tarul (14 Août 2007)

tonio08 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je voudrais savoir si vmware fusion 1.0 existe en version française?
> 
> merci



 A ma connaissance, non. Mais il reste très accessible dans son anglais, je trouves.


----------



## morphoas (23 Août 2007)

hello,
après installation de bootcamp 1.4 sur MBP17 core duo 2,16 avec xp sp2 ... la caméra isight n'est plus reconnu (elle l'était avant).
ça me dérange pas plus que ça, je ne l'utilise pas sous xp ... sauf qu'à chaque démarrage, il signale qu'il y a échec de l'installation avec les milliards de bulles qui l'accompagne.

faut-il relancer l'installation depuis le disque ? :mouais:


----------



## Tarul (23 Août 2007)

morphoas a dit:


> hello,
> après installation de bootcamp 1.4 sur MBP17 core duo 2,16 avec xp sp2 ... la caméra isight n'est plus reconnu (elle l'était avant).
> ça me dérange pas plus que ça, je ne l'utilise pas sous xp ... sauf qu'à chaque démarrage, il signale qu'il y a échec de l'installation avec les milliards de bulles qui l'accompagne.
> 
> faut-il relancer l'installation depuis le disque ? :mouais:



Regrave le cd des drivers pour windows depuis l'assistant bootcamp sous mac os X.
Puis réinstalles les drivers, cela devrait régler le problème.


----------



## morphoas (24 Août 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Regrave le cd des drivers pour windows depuis l'assistant bootcamp sous mac os X.
> Puis réinstalles les drivers, cela devrait régler le problème.



ok. merci pour la confirmation. je me suis aussi aperçu que la combinaison de touches fn+touches volume ne fonctionne plus...
c'est une mise à jour qui fait plaisir ... aucune amélioration visible (pour ma part) par contre la moitié des acquis ont disparu :mouais:


----------



## ederntal (28 Août 2007)

J'ai une configuration (pour tester) de Bootcamp + parallels et je viens d'installer en plus VM Ware.
Je dois dire que ce dernier m'a beaucoup s&#233;duit &#224; premi&#232;re vue. Je le trouve beaucoup plus r&#233;actif que Parallels et le mode coh&#233;rence (ou son &#233;quivalent) tr&#232;s tr&#232;s agr&#233;able &#224; utiliser!

C'est chouette cette concurence.
J'ai pas vraiment besoin de windows sur mon mac. Mais faut dire que c'est impressionnant!!!


----------



## greggorynque (29 Août 2007)

Bonsoir...

Je viens de me decider a me lancer dans l'aventure virtualisation

J'ai deja essay&#233; crossover qui ne m'avais laiss&#233; qu'un souvenir que tr&#232;s mitig&#233;, idem pour parallels que j'avais trouv&#233; assez lourd, et inutile (pour moi j(entend)

or depuis quelques temps, VMWARE et parallels proposent une prise en charge 3D, ce qui veux dire pour moi: autocad sous mac OS

Cepandant, j'aimerais savoir laquelle de ces deux versions est la mieux concue pour la 3D (autocad et 1 ou 2 jeux eventuellement)

-  Si ces 2 solutions supportent entierement la partition bootcmap

-  Si l'une des 2 est moins gourmande que l'autre

-  Et j'ai lu qque part que VMWARE supportais mal le GMA, est ce vrai ??

Merci d'avance


----------



## Tarul (29 Août 2007)

Aucun des deux n'est mieux con&#231;ut pour la 3D, ils sont trop limit&#233;s en terme de version de directx et de rapidit&#233; d'ex&#233;cution d'application 3D.
Si tu veux des jeux o&#249; une 3D stable la seule v&#233;ritable solution reste bootcamp.


----------



## greggorynque (29 Août 2007)

ok, mais pour autocadce sera largement suffisant  merci beaucou tarul

sinon lequel est le moins lourd (plus reactif) des deux ?


----------



## CERDAN (29 Août 2007)

Entre quoi et quoi ?


----------



## greggorynque (29 Août 2007)

parallels et VMware

JE viens de tester fusion, cest pas mal sauf que je ne sais pas comment revenir du mde unity sans redemarrer...


----------



## Tarul (29 Août 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> parallels et VMware
> 
> JE viens de tester fusion, cest pas mal sauf que je ne sais pas comment revenir du mde unity sans redemarrer...



VMWare me semble plus réactif, mais c'est un avis subjectif de ma part.


----------



## morphoas (19 Octobre 2007)

hello

bootcmap 1.4 ne fonctionne toujours pas correctement chez moi après plusieurs tentatives (regraver le cd, le réinstaller, etc...)
lors de l'installation, plusieurs messages d'erreur (ne reconnait pas l'isight, problèmes de son, de clavier, de bluetooth, plus de touches volume ... et j'en passe des meilleurs)

maintenant si je veux retourner sur la 1.3 (qui fonctionnait à merveille) ... est-ce possible ?

la résintaller sur osx, regraver le cd. Il n'y aura pas de corruption lors de la mise en place sous xp ?


----------



## skystef (24 Octobre 2007)

Je me pose des questions sur les performances de Mac OS X quand on utilise Unity avec WMWare Fusion.

Par exemple, j'utilise quelques fois Windows Live Messenger avec VMWare (XP SP2 virtualisé) et  j'utilise Unity pour afficher WLM dans Mac OS. J'aimerais savoir si Mac OS X tourne alors sur un coeur et WMware monopolise l'autre coeur du Core2Duo de mon Macbook? ça m'embeterais de sacrifier un coeur du processeur pour WLM  

Qu'en est-il de la consommation mémoire? J'ai obligatoirement les 380mo alloué à la machine virtuelle en moins?


Merci d'avance...


----------



## Tarul (24 Octobre 2007)

skystef a dit:


> Je me pose des questions sur les performances de Mac OS X quand on utilise Unity avec WMWare Fusion.
> 
> Par exemple, j'utilise quelques fois Windows Live Messenger avec VMWare (XP SP2 virtualisé) et  j'utilise Unity pour afficher WLM dans Mac OS. J'aimerais savoir si Mac OS X tourne alors sur un coeur et WMware monopolise l'autre coeur du Core2Duo de mon Macbook? ça m'embeterais de sacrifier un coeur du processeur pour WLM
> *Tu partages au moins un coeur pour faire fonctionner ta VM. Mais tu peux aussi faire contribuer les deux coeurs pour le fonctionnement de la VM. Cest une simple configuration de la VM. Mais mac os X consommera toujours des ressources, il est quand même le système hôte. *
> ...


La consomation dépend effectivement de la mémoire alloué. En pratique cela dépasse un peu, car il y a le "socle" vmware qui fonctionne en plus de la machine virtuelle.


----------



## katsud34 (6 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai lu votre message car je souhaite installer windows sur mon Mac. Apparemment la meilleure solution pour moi serait Bootcamp car gratuite.

Cependant, je ne comprend pas tout ce qui est expliqué car je ne suis qu'une bidouilleuse en informatique et je me demande si je peux installer Bootcamp (version beta je crois) sur mon ibook.

Merci de votre réponse.

Katsud


----------



## CERDAN (6 Novembre 2007)

1 -Ton ibook marche sur quelle version de Mac os x ?
2 -Il te faut un cd windows.
3 -Tu n'a pas de mac INTEL en cons&#233;quence tu ne peux pas installer windows sur ton iBook d&#233;sol&#233;.


----------



## katsud34 (7 Novembre 2007)

Merci de ta r&#233;ponse.

J'ai un Mac OS X version 10.4.10.

Sur ce lien &#231;a a l'air possible. Quand penses-tu?

http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche41616-boot-camp.html

Encore merci.

Katsud34


----------



## Paradise (7 Novembre 2007)

Non katsud34, ton iBook est un powerpc en g4  le logiciel qui permet d'installer xp ou vista sur nos mac en plus d'osx marche sur les nouveaux macs INTEL 


En Bref, sur ibook, powerbook, G5, G4 etc, le soft boot camp ne marche pas (ancienne g&#233;n&#233;ration)
Boot camp tourne sur macbook (pro) imac (intel) macpro etc.. sur des machines intel Core


----------



## angel heart (27 Novembre 2007)

enfin si tu peux lancer windows mais avec virtual pc ou guest pc


----------



## angel heart (27 Novembre 2007)

Je pense qu'il serait sympa de faire une synthèse des solution de Windows pour Mac

Le tout est testé sur un macbook avec 2 giga de ram sous OS X 10.5.1 
les machines virtuel sont configuré pareille 1 coeur et 512 de ram 
Pour windows XP j'utilise une version xp pro , vista une version ultimate 
et linux ubuntu 7.04
vmware est la version 1.1
parallels 5570

*1° Bootcamp *






http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/bootcamp/

Bootcamp est la solution d'Apple pour Windows il crée un partition qui émule le BIOS et permet de formater un partition pour Windows c'est une solution de dual boot

*pour*
- gratuit
- permet de jouer 
- performance de la machine à 100% (carte graphique, Usb2, firewire etc.)
- gestion de l'apple remote
- gestion de vista
- possibilité de faire des mise a jour 
- nouveaux suport du clavier 
- aide en français

*contre* 
- encore en béta 
- un seul os tourne : conséquence-> obligation de redémarrer pour changer d'OS.
- gestion SATA qui n'est pas reconnue, certains jeux ne marchent pas 
- nécessite que le DD ne soit pas déjà partitionné au départ

p.s. j'ai changer mon disque dur voila pourquoi peut etre  il n'est pas totalement reconnue

*Et léopard ? *enfin la version final 
Je trouve que la version beta était plus facile a installer.
Apple avait dit qu'il fallait juste mettre le cd d'xp (ou vista)et que lors de l'installation les drivers serait prêt .
Dans la réalité l'utilitaire bootcamp et mieux fichue mais pour l'installation c'est autre chose.
Apres avoir démarré sous XP au moment de formater (alors qu'on est censé déjà avoir formater la partition avec bootcamp) il faut reformater la partition.
Une fois la tache accomplie il faut mette le DVD de leopard pour les drivers c'est pas compliqué mais ce n'est pas ce qui était prévu.


*
2° Parallels*

version 5570





http://www.parallels.com/en/download/desktop/

*pour* 
- possibilité d'utiliser la partition Bootcamp (donc plus de place de DD gaspillée)
- possibilité d'utiliser des programme Windows sans rebooter.
- gestion de machine virtuelle agréable  
- petit effet sympa de lancement (ça sert à rien mais c'est toujours beau)
- cohérence : qui permet de fusionner le bureau windows de la machine virtuelle avec mac os X
- possibilité de virtualiser plusiseur OS Windows (xp vista 2k 9x dos) linux ...
- possibilité d'utilisé la fonction graveur de windows 
- possibilité de choisir sont client mail navigateur ..
- fusion des 2 bureaux (ce qui se trouve sur votre bureaux windows ce trouve sur votre bureau os x)
- support direct x
- le disque c de windows est monter comme un lecteur réseaux 

*contre* 
- payant(63)
- nécessite beaucoup de ram
- bug sous linux
- bug sous vista
- driver bootcamp non disponible 
- bug direct x (gma 950)
- 1 mois apres la sortie de leopard toujours pas de version final 

*Et léopard ?*
version 5570
toujours pas de version final beta payante parallels se fout de ses clients 


*3° vmware*




version 1.1

*pour*
- possibilité d'utiliser la partition Bootcamp (donc plus de place de DD gaspillée)
- bonne gestion et de nombreuses configurations des machine virtuelles (on peut choisir d'uitiliser 1 ou 2 cpu)
- possibilité de virtualiser plusieurs OS Windows (xp vista 2k 9x dos) linux ...
- possibilité d'utiliser des programme Windows sans rebooter.
- extrêmement stable sur tout les os 
- untiy qui permet de fusionner avec la dock bar (un peu comme cohérence)
- support direct x (mais pas le gma 950)
- un lecteur réseau et monter pour accéder au dossier du mac 

*contre* 
- nécessite beaucoup de ram
- payant (79$)
- driver bootcamp non disponible 

*et leopard?* 
version 1.1
marche très bien sous léopard on peut saluer la rapidité de la mise à jour de vmware 


xp​autant l'avant dernière version de parallels avait beaucoup de point commun avec la version de  vmwre autant la derniére version innove certain point.
vmware propose une solution simple et efficace de quelqu'un qui voudrait lancer une machine virtuelle sous windows pour installer un ou pluiseurs programmes qu'il ne trouve pas sous OSX 
parallels propose un autre approche différente et fusionne totalement les 2 os.
Ainsi tout ce qui se trouve dans document, image, bureau ce retrouve sous windows .
(pour avoir accès il faut utiliser le menu de démarrage de XP et non le menu classique sinon on a pas accès a musique et image)
(a noter) cette option bien que très pratique ne permet pas de bloque un sens 
exemple si vous laisse un .exe sur votre bureau windows vous le trouverais sur votre bureau os x (mais les raccourcis ne sont pas synchronisé)
dans le même état d'esprit on retrouve un lecteur réseau sous windows qui en fait le disque d'osx.
Et vice et vers on retrouve sur le bureau d'osx le disque de windows 
enfin dernière option la possibilité de choisir si l'on veut utiliser le client mail de windows ou os x, pareille pour le navigateur et le client ftp
j'ai noté que beaucoup mais beaucoup de bug on était enlevé par rapport a la dernière version final et beta

vista​malgré tout le bien que l'on peut penser de vista :rateau: 
la solution de virtulasition le prenne en charge alors pourquoi ne pas tester ce dernier 
vmwre la prise en charge ce fait sans problème et l'intégration de la machine virtuelle ne pose aucun problème.
l'interface aero n'est pas pris en charge mais la barre a gauche des widget et présent 
parallels
je trouve la gestion de vista très en dessous de vmware.
Driver non signé, la barre de widget non disponible et quelque bug  
meme si je trouve le fait d'installer vista sur un machine virtuelle inutile xp ou 2K font l'affaire 
OS plus gourmand, plus de place sur le disque dur, pas de direct x 10, pas d'interface aero...

test 3D​malgré que je n'ai qu'un macbook j'ai quand meme essayer de faire tourné des jeux 3D 
j'ai essayer avec 3 mark 2001
officiellement vmware ne suporte pas le gma 950 (pseudo carte graphique dans les macbook et les imac  intel 17 pouce rev.a)
donc c'est sans surprise que le mac a planté 
parallels propose cette option aussi mais ne donne aucune contre indication bon c'est juste la machine virtuelle qui a planté 
maintenant si quelqu'un pouvait faire des test avec un mac avec une vrai carte graphique ce serait bien.
Pour finir pour la 3D j'ai du mal a comprendre pourquoi la 3D n'est pas disponible sous linux c'est de l'open GL tout comme sur mac .

linux​autant sur les 2 soft l'installation de windows et plus que facile autant sous linux l'intégration de la machine est un peu plus compliquer 
sous parallels un seul fichier a excuter en ligne de commande mais pas mal de bug existe bug video:
la ligne d'installation pour la mise jour n'apparaît pas 
bug d'arrêt:
vous pouvez redémarrer la machine mais un bug apparaît lors de l'arrêt de cette dernière 
bug reseaux:
au démarrage le reseaux est HS il faut le relancer 
sous vmware c'est diffèrent
on vous propose 2 paquets un paquet pour les OS compatible rpm et un tar.gz pour les autres 
ce que je trouve un peu illogique pourquoi ne pas proposer un .deb ?
donc il faut le mettre sur le bureaux ( ou vous voulez) et rentrer la ligne de commande la l'installeur recompile le noyaux pour l'intégration de la machine virtuelle .
Apres cette manipulation tout marche très bien.
j'ai fait un essaie avec le version beta de leopard (9a527) autant avec vmware xp marchait tres bien autant linux plantait 

_conclusion_​2 soft de virtualisation 2 approches différentes 
vmware propose un soft de virtualisation classique qui s'intègre bien avec tout les os qu'on installe 
parallels me parais très bon mais que sur les os les plus utilisé XP et 2K mais des que l'on part sur sur du linux ou vista c'est très insuffisant 
Je trouve plus que dommage que l'on soit obliger d'installer bootcamp pour pouvoir recupéré les driver de la camera et de la télécommande.
vmware et parallels ne pourraient il pas proposer ces solutions dans leurs divers installés lors des machines virtuelles ?

conclusion final​Si voulez un os stable et juste installer des programme propriétaire a windows(ou linux,vista,2K...) wmware me parait la meilleur solution,leur programme et stable. 
Si vous voulez avoir une vrai fusion des 2 os xp  et os x parallels me parait plus approprié pour travailler du jpg,doc,pdf... sous mac et windows 
enfin bootcamp me parait une bonne solution car elle est gratuite et permet d'avoir une machine 100% fonctionnelle 



*Avertissement*



Inutile de tenter l'aventure de Parallels(et de vmware?) avec 512 de ram.
Toutes ces solutions ne sont présentes que sur Macintel.

edit tarul : je me suis permis de rajouter quelques détails à ton article 


*Pour Mac Power PC :

*Peu de concurence sur ce secteur mais il existe peut être une autre solution : installer linux et utiliser la version de vmware linux. Je sais c'est tiré par les cheveux.
*
**1°** Virtual PC*




​Microsoft propose pour le mac user Power PC Virtual PC 
Mes conditions de test ne sont pas optimales, un pauvre iBook avec 512 de ram (voir ma signature)
à noter que j'ai essayé au début avec 256 de ram et après j'ai ressayé quand j'ai eu mes 512 et j'ai vu peux de différence le tout avec Windows 2000, XP étant plus gourmant

*pour* 

- glisser-déposer actif
- bonne gestion de l'usb

*contre* 
- bug au démarrage 

*
2°** Guest PC*






- En version 1.9.7, une version "universelle" est annoncée, sans date de sortie
- Deux fois moins cher que Virtual PC
- Plus simple que Parallels


----------



## Mac_Demons (1 Décembre 2007)

Salut à tous!

J'ai un petit problème avec VM Ware. J'ai créé un dossier réseau et quand je m'y connecte et que je l'ouvre, le bureau se rafraîchie et la fenêtre se ferme. Est-ce que c'est déjà arriver a quelqu'un?


----------



## Mac_Demons (1 Décembre 2007)

De plus, je viens de me rendre compte qu'aucune de mes programmes qui fonctionne en mode unity, c'est le texte pad qui ouvre.


----------



## Mac_Demons (3 Décembre 2007)

Je suis désolé de tout ces messages successif mais je ne sais pas comment éditer. Puisqu'il n'y a pas de sujet officiel sur VM Ware je vais poster ici. J'ai un nouveau problème avec vm ware. J'ai du supprimer et réinstaller ma partition bootcamp pour plusieurs raisons. Maintenant je n'ai pas de problème à démarré Windows avec bootcamp, mais je ne peux pas démarrer windows avec vm ware. Quand je fais démarrer ma partition bootcamp, j'ai un écran bleu avec un redémarrage. J'ai par la suite le choix de démarrer normalement, dernier configuration fonctionnel ou bien en mode sans échec. Mais aucune de ces options ne fonctionne.

Dire que sa fonctionnait avant.

Quelqu'un a une idée?


Merci beaucoup


----------



## Alfoo (12 Décembre 2007)

J'ai une question êut etre idiote mais elle n'en est pas moins une question 

Supposons que j'alloue 10GB pour creer une partition Bootcamp et y installer Windows XP
djea est ce suffisant... je pense que oui au vu de mon experience sur XP et pour ce que je vais en faire...

Une fois XP installé sur Bootcamp je souhaite installé VMware Fusion. Vais je devoir réinstallé Windows XP ou bien puis je me servir du XP deja installé sous Bootcamp ?

merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Tarul (12 Décembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> J'ai une question êut etre idiote mais elle n'en est pas moins une question
> 
> Supposons que j'alloue 10GB pour creer une partition Bootcamp et y installer Windows XP
> djea est ce suffisant... je pense que oui au vu de mon experience sur XP et pour ce que je vais en faire...
> ...


Pour la deuxième question, normalement oui. Attention a WGA qui peut penser que tu as changé de machine entre un redémarrage sous bootcamp et un autre sous vmware. Le mieux est de tester avec la version demo.


----------



## Alfoo (13 Décembre 2007)

merci pour ton retour.

WGA c'est le Genuine qui check les versions piratées n'est ce pas ?
Alors peut etre que quelqu'un l'a deja testé ce cas de figure ?


----------



## divoli (13 Décembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> J'ai une question êut etre idiote mais elle n'en est pas moins une question
> 
> 
> Une fois XP installé sur Bootcamp je souhaite installé VMware Fusion. Vais je devoir réinstallé Windows XP ou bien puis je me servir du XP deja installé sous Bootcamp ?
> ...





Tarul a dit:


> Pour la deuxième question, normalement oui. Attention a WGA qui peut penser que tu as changé de machine entre un redémarrage sous bootcamp et un autre sous vmware. Le mieux est de tester avec la version demo.



Oui, VMware va détecter cette version d'XP SP2 installée sur la partition bootcamp, et te proposer de la virtualiser (cela ne sert à rien de faire 2 installations de XP).

Tu fais donc tout avec une seule licence.

L'évolution et l'installation des VMware Tools font que tu n'as plus à demander une deuxième clé (une seule suffit, à condition de respecter la procédure d'installation de VMware Tools).


----------



## Alfoo (13 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, VMware va détecter cette version d'XP SP2 installée sur la partition bootcamp, et te proposer de la virtualiser (cela ne sert à rien de faire 2 installations de XP).
> 
> Tu fais donc tout avec une seule licence.
> 
> L'évolution et l'installation des VMware Tools font que tu n'as plus à demander une deuxième clé (une seule suffit, à condition de respecter la procédure d'installation de VMware Tools).



good news, merci


----------



## Larme (15 Décembre 2007)

Hi...
J'ai acheté VMWare Fusion.
J'ai un vieux CD de XP Familliale, mais avant le SP2. Je souahiterais installer XP via BootCamp avant d'installer VMWare Fusion, car j'ai lu qu'on pouvait "installer" VMWare directement sur la partition de BootCamp, et ainsi m'éviter d'en créer 300. Cependant, j'ai également lu que VMWare n'acceptait ma version non SP2 (en fait, j'ai pas lu quelquechose indiquant le contraire dans la liste des versions qui sont "acceptées".) De là, j'ai pensé à cela :
Apparemment, BootCamp se fout de savoir quelle version de XP on utilise (avant/après XP SP2). C'est pourquoi j'aimerais installer ma version d'XP dessus, et si nécessaire, télécharger (si c'est possible), le SP2 depuis Windows sous BootCamp. Mais la question est VMWare me demandera-t-il d'insérer le CD  (sans SP2 donc) ? Ou se contentera-t-il de ce qui est écrit sur la partition dédiée à XP ?

Merci de vos réponses...

PS : Ceci fait un peu écho avec les deux/trois posts précédents, mais comme je vois un légère nuance, et vu que je viens à peine de Switcher (depuis mardi), j'aimerais éviter de merder sur mon tout nouveau Mac ^^


----------



## divoli (15 Décembre 2007)

Hi girl ! 

Je crois que tu mélanges un peu tout, et tu dis des choses inexactes. 

Pour installer Windows via bootcamp, il faut obligatoirement XP SP2 (ou Vista). Tu ne peux pas installer XP (non SP2), et télécharger le pack SP2 après, ça ne marchera pas.

Par contre, je crois qu'il est possible, en effectuant la procédure depuis un PC, de "fabriquer" un CD de XP SP2, avec ton CD de XP et le pack SP2 téléchargé sur internet.

VMware est un logiciel qui s'installe sur MacOS X, et qui détecte puis utilise directement la version de Windows que tu as installée sur ta partition bootcamp.


----------



## Larme (15 Décembre 2007)

Merde, j'suis parti pour racheter du Windows...
Fait ch**r....
Bon, tant que j'y suis, j'vais devoir choisir entre XP et Vista en regardant ce qui serait le mieux pour mon MacBook...

Merci pour ces précisions tout de même.


_Edit :
J'suis un garçon, mais ce n'est pas grave, la confusion arrive souvent au premier contact sur le net, et m'amuse finalement...^^_


----------



## divoli (15 Décembre 2007)

Mais non. Tu n'ai pas obligé de racheter une licence (sauf si elle est oem ou déjà utilisée).

Tu crées (tu graves) un CD XP SP2 à partir de ton CD de XP. Il faut te renseigner auprès de tes copains qui sont sur Windows. C'est parfaitement légal.

Ca, c'est pour Windows sur bootcamp.

Par contre, tu peux créer une machine virtuelle directement avec VMware Fusion, même (sauf erreur de ma part) avec ton CD de Windows non SP2. Tu peux installer des versions de Windows allant de 3.1 à Vista.


----------



## Larme (15 Décembre 2007)

Merci, j'vais essayer de créer le CD XP SP2


Sinon, j'ai pas vu sur le manuel de VMWare le version non SP2, mais était-ce implicitement cité ? Sinon, j'crois que je ne peux pas installer VMware, puis installer en BootCamp dessus, mais uniquement l'inverse...


----------



## Marco68 (15 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> VMware est un logiciel qui s'installe sur MacOS X, et qui détecte puis utilise directement la version de Windows que tu as installée sur ta partition bootcamp.




...Oups..Non, erreur...J'utilise VMware sur mon Mac où je n'ai aucune parition dédiée...Vmware virtualise aussi le disque NTFS de Windows et tourne directement en environnement mac OS X. On peut installer n'importe quelle version de windows avec VMware, y compris wndows 3.1 !!!


----------



## divoli (15 Décembre 2007)

Marco68 a dit:


> ...Oups..Non, erreur...J'utilise VMware sur mon Mac où je n'ai aucune parition dédiée...Vmware virtualise aussi le disque NTFS de Windows et tourne directement en environnement mac OS X. On peut installer n'importe quelle version de windows avec VMware, y compris wndows 3.1 !!!




VMware peut:
- soit créer des machines virtuelles, comme tu le dis, avec différents OS dessus (Windows de 3.1 à Vista, plus les distrib Linux).
- soit virtualiser la version d'XP installée sur bootcamp (regarde bien l'image de mon post 118; c'est bien marqué "Boot Camp partition").

Je ne vois pas où j'ai dis une erreur.

Larme devrait pouvoir, comme je l'ai dit, parfaitement installer sa version de XP en créant une machine virtuelle avec VMware Fusion.


----------



## divoli (15 Décembre 2007)

Larme a dit:


> Merci, j'vais essayer de créer le CD XP SP2
> 
> 
> Sinon, j'ai pas vu sur le manuel de VMWare le version non SP2, mais était-ce implicitement cité ? Sinon, j'crois que je ne peux pas installer VMware, puis installer en BootCamp dessus, mais uniquement l'inverse...



Moi non plus, je ne l'ai pas vu sur le manuel, c'est pour cela que je ne peux pas être affirmatif, mais je pense que tu peux essayer.


----------



## Marco68 (15 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Larme devrait pouvoir, comme je l'ai dit, parfaitement installer sa version de XP en créant une machine virtuelle avec VMware Fusion.




Oui...Mais quel est l'intéret de faire une partition boot camp quand on a un utilitaire qui est fait pour travailler "à chaud"...autant n'utiliser que boot camp et un cd de windows sans acheter Vmware !!!


----------



## divoli (15 Décembre 2007)

Marco68 a dit:


> Oui...Mais quel est l'intéret de faire une partition boot camp quand on a un utilitaire qui est fait pour travailler "à chaud"...autant n'utiliser que boot camp et un cd de windows sans acheter Vmware !!!



Parce que je ne peux pas tout faire avec VMware; j'ai certaines de mes applications qui nécessitent des ressources 3D, et qui ne fonctionnent qu'avec Windows en natif.

Et parce que d'autres applications ne demandent pas de telles ressources; VMware me permet de les utiliser sans avoir à redémarrer sur bootcamp (c'est chiant).

La solution que j'ai trouvé est d'installer XP SP2 Pro sur ma partion bootcamp.

Et selon les applications dont j'ai besoin, soit j'utilise ma partition bootcamp en natif, soit je la virtualise via VMware. C'est très commode.


----------



## Marco68 (15 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Et parce que d'autres applications ne demandent pas de telles ressources; VMware me permet de les utiliser sans avoir à redémarrer sur bootcamp (c'est chiant).
> La solution que j'ai trouvé est d'installer XP SP2 Pro sur ma partion bootcamp.




...Ok bien pris !!!


----------



## jeremie1978 (4 Janvier 2008)

bonjour
je voudrais savoir si une version de boot camp etait dispo pour  vista 64


----------



## Tarul (4 Janvier 2008)

jeremie1978 a dit:


> bonjour
> je voudrais savoir si une version de boot camp etait dispo pour  vista 64


Voir point 19 de la FAQ du forum pour la réponse.


----------



## hugo2303 (13 Janvier 2008)

bonjour
J'ai installé léopard sur mon macbook et donc j'ai la dernière version de Boot camp. Quand je veux créer une partition windows, il me réponds :
"Ce disque ne peut etre partitioné car il est impossible de déplacer certains de ses fichiers. Effectuez une copie de sauvegarde du disque. LUtilitaire de disque vous permet ensuite de le formater en tant que seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé). Restaurez vos données sur le disque et tentez dutiliser Assistant Boot Camp à nouveau."
Or je n'ai pas envie de formater mon DD, et en plus il déjà en volume étendu (journalisé).
j'ai aussi déja réparer les autorisations, et vérifier le disque "qui semble normal".

Que faire ?


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Janvier 2008)

une recherche


----------



## angel heart (31 Janvier 2008)

Je pense qu'il serait sympa de faire une synthèse des solution de Windows pour Mac

Le tout est testé sur un macbook avec 2 giga de ram sous OS X 10.5.1  
les machines virtuel sont configuré pareille 1 coeur et 512 de ram 
Pour windows XP j'utilise une version xp pro , vista une version ultimate 
et linux ubuntu 7.10
vmware est la version 1.1.1
parallels 5584

*1° Bootcamp *





http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/bootcamp/

Bootcamp est la solution d'Apple pour Windows il crée un partition qui émule le BIOS et permet de formater un partition pour Windows c'est une solution de dual boot

*pour*
- gratuit
- permet de jouer 
- performance de la machine à 100% (carte graphique, Usb2, firewire etc.)
- gestion de l'apple remote
- gestion de vista
- possibilité de faire des mise a jour 
- nouveaux suport du clavier 
- aide en français

*contre* 
- un seul os tourne : conséquence-> obligation de redémarrer pour changer d'OS.
- gestion SATA qui n'est pas reconnue, certains jeux ne marchent pas 
- nécessite que le DD ne soit pas déjà partitionné au départ
- pas de support des version 64 bit 

p.s. j'ai changer mon disque dur voila pourquoi peut etre  il n'est pas totalement reconnue

*léopard *
Je trouve que la version beta était plus facile a installer.
Apple avait dit qu'il fallait juste mettre le cd d'xp (ou vista)et que lors de l'installation les drivers serait prêt .
Dans la réalité l'utilitaire bootcamp et mieux fichue mais pour l'installation c'est autre chose.
Apres avoir démarré sous XP au moment de formater (alors qu'on est censé déjà avoir formater la partition avec bootcamp) il faut reformater la partition.
Une fois la tache accomplie il faut mette le DVD de leopard pour les drivers c'est pas compliqué mais ce n'est pas ce qui était prévu.

*tiger*
Vous pouvez trouver sur le net la version beta bien qu'officiellement, elle n'est pas pris en charge pas apple.
Une rumeur circuler de faire payer cette version, mais cela a été mis de côté par apple.

*
2° Parallels*

version 5580





http://www.parallels.com/en/download/desktop/

*pour* 
- possibilité d'utiliser la partition Bootcamp (donc plus de place de DD gaspillée)
- possibilité d'utiliser des programme Windows sans rebooter.
- gestion de machine virtuelle agréable  
- petit effet sympa de lancement (ça sert à rien mais c'est toujours beau)
- cohérence : qui permet de fusionner le bureau windows de la machine virtuelle avec mac os X
- possibilité de virtualiser plusiseur OS Windows (xp vista 2k 9x dos) linux ...
- possibilité d'utilisé la fonction graveur de windows 
- possibilité de choisir sont client mail navigateur ..
- fusion des 2 bureaux (ce qui se trouve sur votre bureaux windows ce trouve sur votre bureau os x)
- support direct x
- le disque c de windows est monter comme un lecteur réseau 
- le disque du mac est monter comme un lecteur réseau
- le mode de distribution boite ou achat sur le web

*contre* 
- payant(63)
- nécessite beaucoup de ram
- bug sous linux
- bug sous vista
- driver bootcamp non disponible 
- bug direct x (gma 950)
- la version française toujours en retard


*3° vmware*




version 1.1.1

*pour*
- possibilité d'utiliser la partition Bootcamp (donc plus de place de DD gaspillée)
- bonne gestion et de nombreuses configurations des machine virtuelles (on peut choisir d'uitiliser 1 ou 2 cpu)
- possibilité de virtualiser plusieurs OS Windows (xp vista 2k 9x dos) linux ...
- possibilité d'utiliser des programme Windows sans rebooter.
- extrêmement stable sur tout les os 
- untiy qui permet de fusionner avec la dock bar (un peu comme cohérence)
- support direct x (mais pas le gma 950)
- un lecteur réseau et monter pour accéder au dossier du mac 
- version française d'origine 
- le support de vmware sous n'importe quel os 

*contre* 
- nécessite beaucoup de ram
- payant (79$)
- driver bootcamp non disponible 
- moyen de distribution 

virtualbox​





*pour*
- bonne idée sur le papier 

*contre*
- ne marche pas 

_conclusion_
l'idée sur le papier est une très bonne idée mais la version mac plante avant même d'installer un système :rateau: 
alors que le projet à plus de 6 mois 

xp​autant l'avant dernière version de parallels avait beaucoup de point commun avec la version de  vmwre autant la derniére version innove certain point.
vmware propose une solution simple et efficace de quelqu'un qui voudrait lancer une machine virtuelle sous windows pour installer un ou pluiseurs programmes qu'il ne trouve pas sous OSX 
parallels propose un autre approche différente et fusionne totalement les 2 os.
Ainsi tout ce qui se trouve dans document, image, bureau ce retrouve sous windows .
(pour avoir accès il faut utiliser le menu de démarrage de XP et non le menu classique sinon on a pas accès a musique et image)
(a noter) cette option bien que très pratique ne permet pas de bloque un sens 
exemple si vous laisse un .exe sur votre bureau windows vous le trouverais sur votre bureau os x (mais les raccourcis ne sont pas synchronisé)
dans le même état d'esprit on retrouve un lecteur réseau sous windows qui en fait le disque d'osx.
Et vice et vers on retrouve sur le bureau d'osx le disque de windows 
enfin dernière option la possibilité de choisir si l'on veut utiliser le client mail de windows ou os x, pareille pour le navigateur et le client ftp


vista​malgré tout le bien que l'on peut penser de vista :rateau: 
la solution de virtulasition le prenne en charge alors pourquoi ne pas tester ce dernier 
vmwre la prise en charge ce fait sans problème et l'intégration de la machine virtuelle ne pose aucun problème.
l'interface aero n'est pas pris en charge mais la barre a gauche des widget et présent 
parallels
je trouve la gestion de vista très en dessous de vmware.
Driver non signé, la barre de widget non disponible et quelque bug  
meme si je trouve le fait d'installer vista sur un machine virtuelle inutile xp ou 2K font l'affaire 
OS plus gourmand, plus de place sur le disque dur, pas de direct x 10, pas d'interface aero...

test 3D​malgré que je n'ai qu'un macbook j'ai quand meme essayer de faire tourné des jeux 3D 
j'ai essayer avec 3 mark 2001
officiellement vmware ne suporte pas le gma 950 (pseudo carte graphique dans les macbook et les imac  intel 17 pouce rev.a)
donc c'est sans surprise que le mac a planté 
parallels propose cette option aussi mais ne donne aucune contre indication bon c'est juste la machine virtuelle qui a planté 
maintenant si quelqu'un pouvait faire des test avec un mac avec une vrai carte graphique ce serait bien.
Pour finir pour la 3D j'ai du mal a comprendre pourquoi la 3D n'est pas disponible sous linux c'est de l'open GL tout comme sur mac .

linux​autant sur les 2 soft l'installation de windows et plus que facile autant sous linux l'intégration de la machine est un peu plus compliquer 
sous parallels un seul fichier a excuter en ligne de commande mais pas mal de bug existe bug video:
la ligne d'installation pour la mise jour n'apparaît pas 
bug d'arrêt:
vous pouvez redémarrer la machine mais un bug apparaît lors de l'arrêt de cette dernière 
bug reseaux:
au démarrage le reseaux est HS il faut le relancer 
sous vmware c'est diffèrent
on vous propose 2 paquets un paquet pour les OS compatible rpm et un tar.gz pour les autres 
ce que je trouve un peu illogique pourquoi ne pas proposer un .deb ?
donc il faut le mettre sur le bureaux ( ou vous voulez) et rentrer la ligne de commande la l'installeur recompile le noyaux pour l'intégration de la machine virtuelle .
Apres cette manipulation tout marche très bien.

leopard​Apres des début difficile pour parallels tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
il est domage qu'aucun programme ne prenne en compte les nouvelle option de leopard 
à noter que des bug entre time machine et Vmware donc il n'y a pas de sauvegarde.


_conclusion_​2 soft de virtualisation 2 approches différentes 
vmware propose un soft de virtualisation classique qui s'intègre bien avec tout les os qu'on installe 
parallels me parais très bon mais que sur les os les plus utilisé XP et 2K mais des que l'on part sur sur du linux ou vista c'est très insuffisant 
Je trouve plus que dommage que l'on soit obliger d'installer bootcamp pour pouvoir récupéré les driver de la camera et de la télécommande.
vmware et parallels ne pourraient il pas proposer ces solutions dans leurs divers installés lors des machines virtuelles ?

conclusion final​Si voulez un os stable et juste installer des programme propriétaire a windows(ou linux,vista,2K...) wmware me parait la meilleur solution,leur programme et stable. 
Si vous voulez avoir une vrai fusion des 2 os xp  et os x parallels me parait plus approprié pour travailler du jpg,doc,pdf... sous mac et windows 
enfin bootcamp me parait une bonne solution car elle est gratuite et permet d'avoir une machine 100% fonctionnelle 



*Avertissement*



Inutile de tenter l'aventure de Parallels(et de vmware?) avec 512 de ram.
Toutes ces solutions ne sont présentes que sur Macintel.

edit tarul : je me suis permis de rajouter quelques détails à ton article 


*Pour Mac Power PC :

*Peu de concurence sur ce secteur mais il existe peut être une autre solution : installer linux et utiliser la version de vmware linux. Je sais c'est tiré par les cheveux.
*
**1°** Virtual PC*




​Microsoft propose pour le mac user Power PC Virtual PC 
Mes conditions de test ne sont pas optimales, un pauvre iBook avec 512 de ram (voir ma signature)
à noter que j'ai essayé au début avec 256 de ram et après j'ai ressayé quand j'ai eu mes 512 et j'ai vu peux de différence le tout avec Windows 2000, XP étant plus gourmant

*pour* 

- glisser-déposer actif
- bonne gestion de l'usb

*contre* 
- bug au démarrage 

*
2°** Guest PC*






- En version 1.9.7, une version "universelle" est annoncée, sans date de sortie
- Deux fois moins cher que Virtual PC
- Plus simple que Parallels


----------



## Tarul (3 Février 2008)

Mise à jour effectuée. Merci Angel.


----------



## danyrib (27 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Parce que je ne peux pas tout faire avec VMware; j'ai certaines de mes applications qui nécessitent des ressources 3D, et qui ne fonctionnent qu'avec Windows en natif.
> 
> Et parce que d'autres applications ne demandent pas de telles ressources; VMware me permet de les utiliser sans avoir à redémarrer sur bootcamp (c'est chiant).
> 
> ...



salut,

voilà qui me plait énormément comme situation 
Est-ce que le montage de la machine virtuelle windows n'est pas trop long ?
Je ne vois pas bien si on lance une appli qui s'exécute en environnement windows émulé, ou si une machine virtuelle complète démarre quant on veut juste synchroniser son téléphone HTC sous windows mobile ?


----------



## Folken (11 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour.

Je ne suis pas sur de poster au bon endroit puisque je vais aussi parler de jeu sous windows, donc veillez m'en excuser si c'est le cas.

J'ai depuis février 2008 acheter un Macbook (marre de windows tout ça tout ça...). Le monde de Mac est incomparable avec celui de PC. Tout est beaucoup mieux, plus simple et plus avancé sous Mac. Tout sauf la possibilité de jouer... Je sais que ça reviens en permanence sur le tapis, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution à mon "problème" concernant ce point.

J'aimerais savoir si actuellement (les postes dates pas mal suivant les réponses donc on ne peux plus vraiment si fier ^^), avec WMfusion ou Parallels, il est possible de jouer à des jeux PC sur un Mac. Vu qu'en 2006-2007 ces logiciels ne suportaient pas la 3D (d'après ce que j'ai compris), est-ce toujours le cas actuellement ?

Pour cela j'ai un MacBook fonctionnant sous Mac OS X 10.5.4, avec pour mémoire vive 2Go DDR2 SDRAM (667 MHz), un processeur 2,2 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, et une carte graphique GMA X3100. 

Les jeux auquel je pense sont Rome Total War, Half Life 2 et les Baldur's Gate (eux je ne pense pas qu'il y ai de pb pour jouer avec ^^).


Je vous remercie d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## CERDAN (11 Juillet 2008)

Je te conseille tout d'abord de lire le TUTO plus haut avant de poster des questions non pertinentes. ( Ce n'est pas de le but de te vexer. )


----------



## Folken (12 Juillet 2008)

angel heart a dit:


> Je pense qu'il serait sympa de faire une synthèse des solution de Windows pour Mac
> 
> Le tout est testé sur un macbook avec 2 giga de ram sous OS X 10.5.1
> les machines virtuel sont configuré pareille 1 coeur et 512 de ram
> ...



La plus part de ce test est identique (au mot prêt et à la mise en page prêt) à celui fait sur le début de ce fil de discussion, à savoir en 2006 (ou début 2007). Or sur mon macbook, je n'ai pas eu une GMA 950, mais une GMA X3100 (je ne sais pas si cela change grand chose mais je pense que oui). Cela ne répond donc pas à mes questions.

De plus ce dernier test à était effectuer avec une meilleur configuration que le premier mais pourtant cela ne change quasiment rien et je trouve ça étonnant.


PS : je sais que ce n'est pas pour me vexer tu n'avais pas besoin de le préciser ^^


----------



## CERDAN (12 Juillet 2008)

Folken a dit:


> La plus part de ce test est identique (au mot prêt et à la mise en page prêt) à celui fait sur le début de ce fil de discussion, à savoir en 2006 (ou début 2007). Or sur mon macbook, je n'ai pas eu une GMA 950, mais une GMA X3100 (je ne sais pas si cela change grand chose mais je pense que oui). Cela ne répond donc pas à mes questions.
> 
> De plus ce dernier test à était effectuer avec une meilleur configuration que le premier mais pourtant cela ne change quasiment rien et je trouve ça étonnant.
> 
> ...



La raison pour laquelle le premier post est le même que le dernier, c'est qu'il a été actualisé.
( Il était bien moins complet avant )
D'autres pourront te répondre pour la carte graphique bien que tu puisses regarder sur le site constructeur si cette carte est maintenant compatible.


----------



## michio (13 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Parce que je ne peux pas tout faire avec VMware; j'ai certaines de mes applications qui nécessitent des ressources 3D, et qui ne fonctionnent qu'avec Windows en natif.
> 
> Et parce que d'autres applications ne demandent pas de telles ressources; VMware me permet de les utiliser sans avoir à redémarrer sur bootcamp (c'est chiant).
> 
> ...



Tout pareil.
MBP reçu mardi midi, XP Pro installé hier (puis Photofltre, Avast, Office Pro 2007...) en NTFS, VMWare Fusion ce matin (en passant, pas de demande de clé d'activation en installant Fusion).

Je n'ai pas encore fait la prise en main de Fusion, mais petits tests simple réalisés (pas sous unity, mais en fenêtre simple) -le trackpad fonctionne désormais comme sous Léopard, Publisher sans pb, reconnaissance des clés USB, connexion internet, ...
Bref, utilisation pour la vie de tous les jours qui fonctionne sans pb en suivant pas à pas le guide d'installation (Bootcamp puis Fusion).


----------



## korems (14 Juillet 2008)

Salut à tous !

Je viens ici glaner des informations pour ma frangine qui va s'acheter un portable pour la rentrée (beaux-arts) et qui lorgne du côté des mac. Mais en fait si elle lorgne du côté des mac c'est par pur esthétisme des macbook et ce serait pour y faire tourner que windows xp. J'ai regardé les différentes possibilités de virtualisation mais en voyant la quantité de topiks de problèmes crées, je me demandais si une virtualisation est envisageable pour quelqu'un qui souhaite en fait être dans un environnement 100% windows ou si les soucis rencontrés ci et là font qu'au diable l'esthétisme il vaut mieux se diriger de suite vers un pc portable ?

Merci !


----------



## Marwen83 (20 Juillet 2008)

gilv57 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Voila je me pose la question de l'utilité de bootcamp ...
> J'ai un mac pro avec trois disques
> ...




_Je parcoure vos propos à m'en brûler les mirettes, et enfin, j'ai trouvé un moyen de switcher sans avoir d'avis pour ou contre l'utilité de l'un ou l'autre des logiciels...:mouais:
Il paraît que chacun voit midi à sa porte... mais ça fait quand même plaisir de trouver une réponse...
_​


----------



## antro (1 Août 2008)

A tous, pour info, VirtualBox 1.6.4 est dispo là


----------



## byron22 (4 Août 2008)

J'ai lu le topic et je suis un peu perdu.
J'aimerai juste pouvoir utiliser windows sur mac sans rebooter systématiquement mon foutur MBP.
Quels sont vos meilleurs conseils ?


----------



## antro (4 Août 2008)

Souffle un bon coup, destresse et ça va bien se passer.
Pour le moment, tant que tu n'as pas ton Mac, le plus important est de t'assurer que tu auras une licence de Windows valide.
Ensuite, quand tu auras ton mac, tout dépend de l'utilisation que tu vas vouloir en faire. Si tu vas aller assez souvent sur Windows, je te conseille des solutions tels que VMWare Fusion ou Parrallels qui ont l'avantage d'être plutot bien intégré avec Mas OS X.
Si comme moi, tu ne ressent le besoin d'aller sur Windows que pour quelques utilisations occasionelle, tu peux essayer VirtualBox. (Pour moi, mon GPS n'est pas compatible Mac, donc je virtualise sous Windows pour utiliser le logiciel de mon GPS).

Dans tous les cas, les editeurs te proposent de télécharger des versions démo de leur soft. Tu peux donc y aller sans risque et choisir le plus adapté pour ton usage. Dans tous les cas, l'ensemble des soft est suffisament bien fait pour que tu n'ais pas trop de questions à te poser.


----------



## xibolope (4 Septembre 2008)

korems a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> Je viens ici glaner des informations pour ma frangine qui va s'acheter un portable pour la rentrée (beaux-arts) et qui lorgne du côté des mac. Mais en fait si elle lorgne du côté des mac c'est par pur esthétisme des macbook et ce serait pour y faire tourner que windows xp. J'ai regardé les différentes possibilités de virtualisation mais en voyant la quantité de topiks de problèmes crées, je me demandais si une virtualisation est envisageable pour quelqu'un qui souhaite en fait être dans un environnement 100% windows ou si les soucis rencontrés ci et là font qu'au diable l'esthétisme il vaut mieux se diriger de suite vers un pc portable ?
> 
> Merci !




Dans ta grande sagesse tu as trouvé la solution à ta question dans ta dernière phrase 
Si ta "frangine" craque sur le macbook uniquement pour son look, mieux vaut qu'elle se tourne vers un PC (voire un notebook qui lui coûtera moins cher) car je ne vois pas l'intérêt de prendre un MAC pour y faire tourner Windows. Je suis un switcheur récent et au début je pensais utiliser Windows via Bootcamp sur mon MAC. Au bout de 3 jours j'ai vu que MAC OSX dépasse de très très très loin Windows et que beaucoup de logiciels gratuits existent et fonctionnent aussi bien et même mieux sous MAC que sous Windows (par exemple l'excellente suite NeoOffice largement mieux que OpenOffice sous Windows, qui est bien mieux sous Linux aussi...) Bref, à moins que ta soeur ne doive utiliser des logiciels qui n'existente que pour Windows, elle peut acheter un mac les yeux fermés et aura BEAUCOUP DE MAL à revenir à Windows (ah si, l'intérêt, c'est que tu as le temps de boire 2 cafés le temps que Windows soit opérationnel quand tu allumes ton ordi)


----------



## angel heart (7 Septembre 2008)

Je pense qu'il serait sympa de faire une synthèse des solution de Windows pour Mac

Le tout est testé sur un macbook et macboook pro  avec 2 giga de ram sous OS X 10.5.4

les machines virtuel sont configuré pareille 1 coeur et 512 de ram 
Pour windows XP j'utilise une version xp pro , vista une version ultimate 
et linux ubuntu 7.10
vmware est la version 1.1.3
parallels 5608

*1° Bootcamp *






http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/bootcamp/

Bootcamp est la solution d'Apple pour Windows il crée un partition qui émule le BIOS et permet de formater un partition pour Windows c'est une solution de dual boot

*pour*
- gratuit
- permet de jouer 
- performance de la machine à 100% (carte graphique, Usb2, firewire etc.)
- gestion de l'apple remote
- gestion de vista
- possibilité de faire des mise a jour 
- nouveaux suport du clavier 
- aide en français

*contre* 
- un seul os tourne : conséquence-> obligation de redémarrer pour changer d'OS.
- nécessite que le DD ne soit pas déjà partitionné au départ
- pas de support des version 64 bit (existe pour les mac pro je crois)



*léopard *
Je trouve que la version beta était plus facile a installer.
Apple avait dit qu'il fallait juste mettre le cd d'xp (ou vista)et que lors de l'installation les drivers serait prêt .
Dans la réalité l'utilitaire bootcamp et mieux fichue mais pour l'installation c'est autre chose.
Apres avoir démarré sous XP au moment de formater (alors qu'on est censé déjà avoir formater la partition avec bootcamp) il faut reformater la partition.
Une fois la tache accomplie il faut mette le DVD de leopard pour les drivers c'est pas compliqué mais ce n'est pas ce qui était prévu.

*tiger*
Vous pouvez trouver sur le net la version beta bien qu'officiellement, elle n'est pas pris en charge pas apple.
Une rumeur circuler de faire payer cette version, mais cela a été mis de côté par apple.

*
2° Parallels*

version 5608





http://www.parallels.com/en/download/desktop/

*pour* 
- possibilité d'utiliser la partition Bootcamp (donc plus de place de DD gaspillée)
- possibilité d'utiliser des programme Windows sans rebooter.
- gestion de machine virtuelle agréable  
- petit effet sympa de lancement (ça sert à rien mais c'est toujours beau)
- cohérence : qui permet de fusionner le bureau windows de la machine virtuelle avec mac os X
- possibilité de virtualiser plusiseur OS Windows (xp vista 2k 9x dos) linux ...
- possibilité d'utilisé la fonction graveur de windows 
- possibilité de choisir sont client mail navigateur ..
- fusion des 2 bureaux (ce qui se trouve sur votre bureaux windows ce trouve sur votre bureau os x)
- support direct x
- le disque c de windows est monter comme un lecteur réseau 
- le disque du mac est monter comme un lecteur réseau
- le mode de distribution boite ou achat sur le web


*contre* 
- payant(63&#8364
- nécessite beaucoup de ram
- bug sous linux
- bug sous vista
- le mode réseau
- driver bootcamp non disponible 
- bug direct x (gma 950)
- la version française toujours en retard
- moins stable que vmware

*3° vmware*




version 1.1.3

*pour*
- possibilité d'utiliser la partition Bootcamp (donc plus de place de DD gaspillée)
- bonne gestion et de nombreuses configurations des machine virtuelles (on peut choisir d'uitiliser 1 ou 2 cpu)
- possibilité de virtualiser plusieurs OS Windows (xp vista 2k 9x dos) linux ...
- possibilité d'utiliser des programme Windows sans rebooter.
- extrêmement stable sur tout les os 
- untiy qui permet de fusionner avec la dock bar (un peu comme cohérence)
- support direct x (mais pas le gma 950)
- un lecteur réseau et monter pour accéder au dossier du mac 
- version française d'origine 
- le support de vmware sous n'importe quel os 
- mode reseau

*contre* 
- nécessite beaucoup de ram
- payant (79$)
- driver bootcamp non disponible 
- moyen de distribution 

virtualbox​





*pour*
- gratuit 
(à developer)

*contre*
- moins fini que les autre distribution
(à developer)

_conclusion_
j'ai essayer la version 2.0 et je n'ai pas eu de plantage donc je vais développé une peu plus cette solution 

xp​autant l'avant dernière version de parallels avait beaucoup de point commun avec la version de  vmwre autant la derniére version innove certain point.
vmware propose une solution simple et efficace de quelqu'un qui voudrait lancer une machine virtuelle sous windows pour installer un ou pluiseurs programmes qu'il ne trouve pas sous OSX 
parallels propose un autre approche différente et fusionne totalement les 2 os.
Ainsi tout ce qui se trouve dans document, image, bureau ce retrouve sous windows .
(pour avoir accès il faut utiliser le menu de démarrage de XP et non le menu classique sinon on a pas accès a musique et image)
(a noter) cette option bien que très pratique ne permet pas de bloque un sens 
exemple si vous laisse un .exe sur votre bureau windows vous le trouverais sur votre bureau os x (mais les raccourcis ne sont pas synchronisé)
dans le même état d'esprit on retrouve un lecteur réseau sous windows qui en fait le disque d'osx.
Et vice et vers on retrouve sur le bureau d'osx le disque de windows 
enfin dernière option la possibilité de choisir si l'on veut utiliser le client mail de windows ou os x, pareille pour le navigateur et le client ftp


vista​malgré tout le bien que l'on peut penser de vista :rateau: 
la solution de virtulasition le prenne en charge alors pourquoi ne pas tester ce dernier 
vmwre la prise en charge ce fait sans problème et l'intégration de la machine virtuelle ne pose aucun problème.
l'interface aero n'est pas pris en charge mais la barre a gauche des widget et présent 
parallels
je trouve la gestion de vista très en dessous de vmware.
Driver non signé, la barre de widget non disponible et quelque bug  
meme si je trouve le fait d'installer vista sur un machine virtuelle inutile xp ou 2K font l'affaire 
OS plus gourmand, plus de place sur le disque dur, pas de direct x 10, pas d'interface aero...

test 3D​la 3D sur une machine virtuelle est une mythe la carte graphique qui est émulé date d'un autre temps et si certain jeux tourne ils sont horrible ou il ne se lance pas 

linux​autant sur les 2 soft l'installation de windows et plus que facile autant sous linux l'intégration de la machine est un peu plus compliquer 
sous parallels un seul fichier a excuter en ligne de commande mais pas mal de bug existe bug video:
la ligne d'installation pour la mise jour n'apparaît pas 
bug d'arrêt:
vous pouvez redémarrer la machine mais un bug apparaît lors de l'arrêt de cette dernière 
bug reseaux:
au démarrage le reseaux est HS il faut le relancer 
sous vmware c'est diffèrent
on vous propose 2 paquets un paquet pour les OS compatible rpm et un tar.gz pour les autres 
ce que je trouve un peu illogique pourquoi ne pas proposer un .deb ?
donc il faut le mettre sur le bureaux ( ou vous voulez) et rentrer la ligne de commande la l'installeur recompile le noyaux pour l'intégration de la machine virtuelle .
Apres cette manipulation tout marche très bien.

réseau et utilisation professionnelle​la partie reseau est tres bien intégré avec vmware et os x ce qui n'est pas le cas avec parallels.
Pour une utilisation professionnelle, je pense que vmware est une bien meilleur solution plus stable et plus intuitif 


_conclusion_​2 soft de virtualisation 2 approches différentes 
vmware propose un soft de virtualisation classique qui s'intègre bien avec tout les os qu'on installe 
parallels me parais très bon mais que sur les os les plus utilisé XP et 2K mais des que l'on part sur sur du linux ou vista c'est très insuffisant 
Je trouve plus que dommage que l'on soit obliger d'installer bootcamp pour pouvoir récupéré les driver de la camera et de la télécommande.
vmware et parallels ne pourraient il pas proposer ces solutions dans leurs divers installés lors des machines virtuelles ?

conclusion final​Si voulez un os stable et juste installer des programme propriétaire a windows(ou linux,vista,2K...) wmware me parait la meilleur solution,leur programme et stable. 
Si vous voulez avoir une vrai fusion des 2 os xp  et os x parallels me parait plus approprié pour travailler du jpg,doc,pdf... sous mac et windows 
enfin bootcamp me parait une bonne solution car elle est gratuite et permet d'avoir une machine 100% fonctionnelle 



*Avertissement*



Inutile de tenter l'aventure de Parallels(et de vmware?) avec 512 de ram.
Toutes ces solutions ne sont présentes que sur Macintel.

edit tarul : je me suis permis de rajouter quelques détails à ton article 


*Pour Mac Power PC :

*Peu de concurence sur ce secteur mais il existe peut être une autre solution : installer linux et utiliser la version de vmware linux. Je sais c'est tiré par les cheveux.
*
**1°** Virtual PC*




​Microsoft propose pour le mac user Power PC Virtual PC 
Mes conditions de test ne sont pas optimales, un pauvre iBook avec 512 de ram (voir ma signature)
à noter que j'ai essayé au début avec 256 de ram et après j'ai ressayé quand j'ai eu mes 512 et j'ai vu peux de différence le tout avec Windows 2000, XP étant plus gourmant

*pour* 

- glisser-déposer actif
- bonne gestion de l'usb

*contre* 
- bug au démarrage 
- ne marche pas sous leaopard 

*
2°** Guest PC*






- En version 1.9.7, une version "universelle" est annoncée, sans date de sortie
- Deux fois moins cher que Virtual PC

mise a jour


----------



## bibiz (7 Septembre 2008)

Salut à tous, je rajouterais egalement Q-emu pour powerpc.


----------



## Tarul (8 Septembre 2008)

Mise à jour effectué, merci à toi Angel.


----------



## manci (12 Septembre 2008)

Salut à tous, j'aurai besoin d'un petit conseil sur lequel choisir de VMware ou de Parallels.

Je souhaiterai pouvoir utiliser windows xp sur mon macbook pour tester mes sites et applis web dans IE 7 et IE 6 sans avoir besoin de toujours passer sur un PC ou de devoir rebooter la bécanne. J'utiliserai aussi sans doute xp pour quelques autres applications genre bureautique , ou qui sait peut être même le démineur dans des moments vraiment tragiques, mais rien de plus.

Après avoir lu la quasi totalité du sujet j'ai un petit penchant pour Parallels mais je serais incapable de défendre ce choix par des explications précises.

Dernière petite question, qui se détourne peut être un peu du sujet.
pour l'install de xp quel serait la meilleur solution?
1. Install depuis Parallels ou VMware.
2. Install avec bootcamp puis récup de la partition sous Parallels ou VMware.

Merci d'avance pour les éventuelles réponses.

manci.


----------



## DeepDark (12 Septembre 2008)

manci a dit:


> Salut à tous, j'aurai besoin d'un petit conseil sur lequel choisir de VMware ou de Parallels.
> 
> Je souhaiterai pouvoir utiliser windows xp sur mon macbook pour tester mes sites et applis web dans IE 7 et IE 6 sans avoir besoin de toujours passer sur un PC ou de devoir rebooter la bécanne. J'utiliserai aussi sans doute xp pour quelques autres applications genre bureautique , ou qui sait peut être même le démineur dans des moments vraiment tragiques, mais rien de plus.
> 
> ...


Dans ton cas, je pense qu'installer windows en tant que machine virtuelle (grâce à VMW Fusion ou Parallels c'est égal) serait plus judicieux. Bootcamp ne te serait pas utile.
Seul problème : tu auras à acheter un CD de windows avec une licence valide (si ce n'est pas déjà fait) et le logiciel de virtualisation.
Et gros problème avec bootcamp : devoir redémarrer à chaque fois. Pas pratique pour toi si tu veux tester ton site web que tu crées sous OSX.

Sinon il y a CrossOver qui te permet d'utiliser IE 5  5.5  et  6 sans licence windows. Pratique pour toi mais pas de gestion d'IE 7. La liste est dispo ici 

Pour le choix du logiciel de virtualisation ça c'est plus compliqué. Il y a  même un sujet qui y est consacré. Moi j'ai opté pour VMW Fusion. Aucuns problèmes à signaler


----------



## manci (12 Septembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Seul problème : tu auras à acheter un CD de windows avec une licence valide (si ce n'est pas déjà fait) et le logiciel de virtualisation.



J'ai switché sur Mac il y a un an et je dispose toujours du cd xp de mon ancien pc portable mais bien sure celui là a déjà été activé sur ce dernier et est toujours utilisé aujourd'hui. Est-ce qu'il sera réutilisable ou doit-je acheter une autre licence?

manci.


----------



## DeepDark (12 Septembre 2008)

manci a dit:


> J'ai switché sur Mac il y a un an et je dispose toujours du cd xp de mon ancien pc portable mais bien sure celui là a déjà été activé sur ce dernier et est toujours utilisé aujourd'hui. Est-ce qu'il sera réutilisable ou doit-je acheter une autre licence?
> 
> manci.


Tu devras sans doute en racheter un autre 

Pour plus d'infos : http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-m...isation-via-parallels-et-bootcamp-159617.html


----------



## angel heart (8 Octobre 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> La raison pour laquelle le premier post est le même que le dernier, c'est qu'il a été actualisé.
> ( Il était bien moins complet avant )
> D'autres pourront te répondre pour la carte graphique bien que tu puisses regarder sur le site constructeur si cette carte est maintenant compatible.



merci pour ta réponse


----------



## Cernius (21 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

je fais partit de la nouvelle vague d'acquéreur de Mac (en l'occurrence un macbook pro) et j'ai déjà installé BootCamp et tout marche bien. Mais j'aimerais (mais je ne sais pas si c'est possible) ouvrir ma partition BootCamp depuis MacOS X via une solution de virtualisation. Est-ce possible ? Si oui quelle solution me conseillez vous, je suis un peu paumé entre les différents logiciels de virtualisation.

D'avance merci,
Q.V.M. (Que Vive les Macs)


----------



## michio (21 Novembre 2008)

Cernius a dit:


> Mais j'aimerais (mais je ne sais pas si c'est possible) ouvrir ma partition BootCamp depuis MacOS X via une solution de virtualisation. Est-ce possible ?


Pour VMWare Fusion, c'est le cas -ça marche très bien chez moi.

Ca doit être le cas aussi pour Parallels.


----------



## Cernius (22 Novembre 2008)

Ok j'ai télécharger VirtualBox (parce qu'il est gratuit) mais il me propose pas d'utiliser ma partition bootcamp.


----------



## divoli (22 Novembre 2008)

Cernius a dit:


> Ok j'ai télécharger VirtualBox (parce qu'il est gratuit) mais il me propose pas d'utiliser ma partition bootcamp.



Non, seuls Parallels Desktop et VMware Fusion proposent cette possibilité (actuellement)...


----------



## lightmartin (26 Novembre 2008)

WLM avec audio/vidéo sur Mac résolu 

Si vous êtes vraiment des accros de Windows Live Messenger 8, alors suivez la recette (en passant moi j'ai Leopard V.10.5.5) : 

1- Achetez (ou téléchargez) Parallels Desktop (moi j'ai la version 5584, ce n'est pas la plus récente) et l'installer avec le bon vieux moteur Win XP Pro.

2- Démarrer Win XP Pro / Parallel sous Mac 10.5.5 .

3- Exécuter tous les updates  de WIN XP PRO (Servive Pack 3 et Cie)

4-Téléchargez-Installer Windows Live Messenger (moi j'ai la version 8) sous Explorer. 

5-Démarrez WLM et profitez de votre passion sur Windows Live Messenger.

6-Prévoit un gros 2-3 heures de CPU ! 

Ça fait 1 an que j'en profite ! 

P.-S. J'pensais vraiment que les Mac Users étaient plus forts PC Users !


----------



## Ze Jos (26 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,


J'ai très occasionnellement besoin d'un environnement Windows pour quelques applications. Je viens d'acheter le nouveau Macbook, me conseilleriez vous plutôt Bootcamp, Parallel ou VMWare ? Sachant que j'ai besoin dans ce cas de pouvoir utiliser ll'Isight du macbook ainsi que le superdrive, etc etc...


----------



## DeepDark (26 Novembre 2008)

Ze Jos a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> J'ai très occasionnellement besoin d'un environnement Windows pour quelques applications. Je viens d'acheter le nouveau Macbook, me conseilleriez vous plutôt Bootcamp, Parallel ou VMWare ? Sachant que j'ai besoin dans ce cas de pouvoir utiliser ll'Isight du macbook ainsi que le superdrive, etc etc...


Pour quels logiciels en particulier?


----------



## Ze Jos (26 Novembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Pour quels logiciels en particulier?



Par exemple pour une solution de conférence à distance "Netviewer" qui ne semble pas compatible Mac ainsi que pour notre ERP, mais ce sont des besoins assez occasionnels, c'est pour ça que je me demande si Bootcamp n'est pas plus simple puisque s'il s'agit de redémarrer mon Macbook 2 fois par semaine cela ne me dérange pas outre mesure.


----------



## DeepDark (26 Novembre 2008)

Ze Jos a dit:


> Par exemple pour une solution de conférence à distance "Netviewer" qui ne semble pas compatible Mac ainsi que pour notre ERP, mais ce sont des besoins assez occasionnels, c'est pour ça que je me demande si Bootcamp n'est pas plus simple puisque s'il s'agit de redémarrer mon Macbook 2 fois par semaine cela ne me dérange pas outre mesure.


L'avantage avec bootcamp c'est que tu as seulement besoin d'une licence windows... Rien d'autre à acheter.
Avec VMW Fusion ou Parallels tu rajoutes le prix du logiciel...

VirtualBox (gratuit) permet aussi de virtualiser windows. A tester avec tes logiciels (mais n'actives pas tout de suite la licence windows, au cas où ça ne marcherait pas...).


----------



## mjpolo (7 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Juste une petite confirmation: les ports FIREWIRE sont dispos seulement avec bootcamp c'est bien ça?
En fait j'ai branché le disque d'un graveur dvd de salon afin de récupérer toutes les vidéos, mais il ne monte pas; utilitaire de disque dit qu'il est formaté en MS-DOS.... donc je démarre Win XP avec WMWare Fusion mai il ne monte pas non plus...

Pourquoi?

2° puisque j'ai déjà WinXp installé sur une part du disque interne de 30Go, puis-je démarrer directement avec Bootcamp? il y a quelque mois de celà, l'installation s'est très mal passé: effacement du DD, disparition de l'Os (j'avais un clone ) et WinXp non installé malgré tout, alors j'ai essayé WMWare et c'est parfait..... sauf pour le firewire.

Une idée?


----------



## iTruc (15 Décembre 2008)

ou si le sujet vous intéresse et que vous avez des questions (hors support): Marc de Fleury (responsable des ventes de Parallels en Europe) sera l'invité demain 16/12 de Pom4 (podcast de pomcast.fr) en direct.

Posez-les ici ou demain dans le chat.

Désolé si cela n'avait rien à faire dans ce topic


----------



## Valeriane (4 Mars 2009)

Bonjour

Mon outil de travail est mon MacBook Pro sur lequel j'utilise XP Home émulé par Bootcamp. Pour ça, tout va bien.

Mais jusqu'ici sont multipliés les posts sur les solutions pour processeurs Intel. Normal puisqu'il s'agit de l'actualité.
Or je voudrais revenir sur les Mac équipés d'un processeur Power PC.
Les utilisateurs et connaisseurs d'émulateurs Windows sur PowerMac auraient-ils la possibilité de développer le post d'Angel Heart ?

Je pose la question car, en ce qui me concerne, il s'agirait de faire de la bureautique/gestion sur mon PowerBook avec un logiciel de devis et facturation natif PC (un soft spécifique aux métiers du bâtiment).
Pourquoi ne pas l'installer sur mon MBP, me direz-vous ?
Simplement parce que ce n'est pas moi qui en ai l'utilité (dudit logiciel).
Et, à vrai dire, si nous pouvions éviter de racheter un PC, cela nous arrangerait 

Voilà donc. Tous les commentaires, remarques, etc., évidemment, sont les bienvenus.
Merci par avance à tous ceux, toutes celles qui contriburont à éclairer ma lanterne (et celle des autres). 

Cordialement,
Valériane


----------



## TGJ (10 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir,

Pour ma part, je veux acheter un Mac mini.
Ayant encore des logiciels PC (jeux Ubisoft, Money, Heredis7,etc.), je veux pouvoir les faire tourner sur le Mac mini.
Si j'ai bien compris, au début, Leopard étant équipé de Bootamp, je n'ai pas besoin d'acheter les autres logiciels de virtualisation. Je pourrai le faire plus tard si je vois que cela est nécessaire.

Vous confirmez

Kenavo


----------



## DeepDark (10 Mai 2009)

TGJ a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pour ma part, je veux acheter un Mac mini.
> Ayant encore des logiciels PC (jeux Ubisoft, Money, Heredis7,etc.), je veux pouvoir les faire tourner sur le Mac mini.
> ...


Absolument 

Parallels comme VMWare Fusion permettent de virtualiser la partition bootcamp 

(VirtualBox quant à lui ne peut pas)


----------



## michio (10 Mai 2009)

TGJ a dit:


> Leopard étant équipé de Bootamp, je n'ai pas besoin d'acheter les autres logiciels de virtualisation. Je pourrai le faire plus tard si je vois que cela est nécessaire.


Bootcamp n'est pas un logiciel de virtualisation ; il te permet de booter en MacOS ou Windows.

Fusion ou Parallel te permettront d'utiliser ta partition comme un disque virtuel (ou un peu comme un logiciel).

Toutefois, les deux ne permettent pas de faire faire tourner tous les jeux de manière fluide dans Fusion ou Parallel.
Mon fils vient de récupérer "Le Retour du Roi", il tourne sans soucis dans Fusion. Tout comme Brothers in Arms qu'il a eu pendant quelques jours.
Mais des jeux plus gourmands, il faudra tourner directement depuis ta partition Bootcamp -comme tu en as l'intention au départ visiblement.


----------



## arkhos (19 Mai 2009)

Petite question sur virtual PC : ils gèrent l'accélération 3D pour faire tourner des jeux récents ?


----------



## Tarul (20 Mai 2009)

arkhos a dit:


> Petite question sur virtual PC : ils gèrent l'accélération 3D pour faire tourner des jeux récents ?



Bonjour,
Virtual pc est trop vieux pour disposer de cette fonctionnalité. Sans oublier que de base virtual pc ne fonctionne que sur les mac power pc.


----------



## 2coor (21 Juin 2009)

Bonjour.

Je suis tombé sur le forum, car je me renseigne depuis peu sur Boot Camp.

J'ai switché il y a quelque mois, sur un mb 2.4Ghz, ancienne génération. J'utilisai CrossOver de temps en temps pour jouer à CSS. Mais l'utilisation de CrossOver m'ennui un peu, la racine "C:" et "program Files" sont planqués dans des dossiers ... et surtout il plante lorsque je lance C&C3.

C'est pour cela que j'ai pensé à mettre une partition M$ pour quelque jeux.

Mon problème est que je comprends rien au version de BootCamp. Je trouve la 1.4Beta, téléchargeable. J'apprends qu'il y a une version 2.1. Apple stop les D/L. Commercialisation si je crois bien

Je me demandai :  Vous utilisez quelle version de BootCamp?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Tarul (22 Juin 2009)

Je l'utilise plus bootcamp, j'arrive à me passer de windows sur mon mac.

Mais bootcamp est livré par défaut sur ton mac, et les drivers windows sont sur le dvd de leopard. Après il peut y avoir une mise à jour des driver bootcamp disponible sur le site d'apple.

Le mieux est de commencer avec les versions que tu possède sur ton mac.


----------



## da capo (22 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir,

dans le cadre de mon job, nous allons faire l'acquisition un petit paquet de mac mini pour introduire la formation à os x dans nos formations informatiques.
Jusque là, tout va bien, je devrais m'en sortir 

Là où je coince, c'est qu'il s'agit pour moi d'ouvrir vers les solutions de virtualisation.
J'ai bien lu le sujet, mais il y a très peu de retours sur virtualbox.

Je l'aurais bien essayé moi même mais&#8230; je reste fidèle à ma machine perso PPC. Donc, au moment où les macs auront été livrés, il sera presque l'heure de passer à la formation.

Si quelqu'un a des infos, une expérience à faire partager, je suis preneur.

L'option est professionnelle et "classique" : il ne s'agit pas de jouer, ni de faire de la conception 3D mais plutôt de faire tourner des softs de bureautique courants (genre access), d'accéder à des machines distantes (actuellement avec client terminal serveur) etc.

Utiliser bootcamp serait certes le plus facile mais je tiens à montrer autre chose aussi.

Merci par avance


----------



## Julllien (3 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, je ne savais exactement où placer mon problème alors je le met ici (ça ne m'a pas l'air trop mal lol)

Voici mon problème.
Aujourd'hui, j'ai acheter sur internet VMWare Fusion, puis télécharger la version 2.0.5.
Au moment de l'installer, un message d'alerte s'affiche me disant que l'installation est impossible et que je dois ferme VMWare Fusion avant... Le problème c'est que je ne l'ai JAMAIS installé...

Je possède un MacBook avec Snow Leopard. Avant j'avais DD de 160Go avec BootCamp mais la semaine dernière, j'ai décidé de passer à un DD de 250Go, donc il n'y a plus de partition BootCamp.

J'ai aussi essayer d'installer à partir de la version 2.0.5, et quelques autres jusqu'à la 1.0.0.

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------



## guiom2510 (11 Octobre 2009)

bonjour,

j'ai actuellement un pc portable en bout de course, je vais avoir besoin de me racheter un nouvel ordinateur. pour mes je serais amener un logiciel qui tourne seulement sous windows, excel ainsi qu'interner explorer (pour un master en elearning, le site ne marchant que sous IE). Tout cela devrait me conduire a acheter un PC mais entre temps j'ai gouté a MAC OS X avec le macbook de mon amie et vraiment ca me fait mal au coeur de me remettre sous windows. donc je me tourne vers bootcamp et autres. 
Que me conseillez vous pour l'utilisation que je vais en faire ? 
Pour avoir survoler un peu plusieurs articles, les logiciels de virtualisation ont l'air bcp plus simple a installer et a utiliser que boot camp, je me trompe ?
pour les logiciels de virtualisation il faut acheter en plus une licence windows ?

merci


----------



## michio (11 Octobre 2009)

Julllien a dit:


> Bonjour, je ne savais exactement où placer mon problème alors je le met ici (ça ne m'a pas l'air trop mal lol)
> 
> Voici mon problème.
> Aujourd'hui, j'ai acheter sur internet VMWare Fusion, puis télécharger la version 2.0.5.
> ...


Tiens loupé ce message...

As-tu refait une partition Windows ?
Si tu essayes d'installer Fusion et que tu lui demandes de chercher Windows dans une partition qui n'existe pas...
Rappel pour faire rapide : soit tu utilises une autre partition Win et Fusion va la chercher, soit tu utilises Fusion avec Windows dedans.
Dans les deux cas, il te faut une licence Windows.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h59 ----------




guiom2510 a dit:


> Pour avoir survoler un peu plusieurs articles, les logiciels de virtualisation ont l'air bcp plus simple a installer et a utiliser que boot camp, je me trompe ?
> pour les logiciels de virtualisation il faut acheter en plus une licence windows ?
> 
> merci


L'avantage c'est que tu ne dois pas rebooter pour passer de l'un à l'autre (contrairement à Bootcamp seul).
Inconvénient si tu fais du jeu, ça peut ramer dans Fusion (je ne connais pas Parallel).

Si c'est juste pour de la bureautique et de l'internet, ça marche très bien.

Effectivement, en plus du logiciel sur lequel tu auras jeté ton dévolu, il te faudra acheter une licence Windows.

Petite remarque à côté de la question : un master de elearning qui ne passe que par IE, ça me semble dingue, IE étant moins fiable, stable, rapide ou sécurisé que Firefox ou Safari. Sans parler que les normes W3C, il ne s'en préoccupe même pas...


----------



## guiom2510 (13 Octobre 2009)

oui l'usage exclusif d'IE me laisse sur le cul... ils nous ont aussi donner un dvd avec tous les cours et video mais c'est pareil, c'est le site internet sur CD donc usage d'IE obligatoire ! 
et que me conseillez vous comme logiciel de virtualisation ? Parralels ? VWWARE ? merci


----------



## michio (16 Octobre 2009)

guiom2510 a dit:


> que me conseillez vous comme logiciel de virtualisation ? Parralels ? VWWARE ? merci


Balade toi dans les forums pour te faire une idée.

Perso, j'utilise Fusion depuis presque un an et demi sans le moindre soucis, sous Léopard et sous SL, avec XP Pro (partition réalisée sous Bootcamp, utilisée depuis Fusion).

J'attends de voir quelques retours après la sortie de la nouvelle version de Fusion à la fin du mois.


----------



## marvel63 (16 Octobre 2009)

+1, Michio : pour la qualité de Fusion et l'attente de la V3 !

Je n'ai pas utilisé Parallels donc je n'ai pas d'avis pertinent.
Pour Fusion, je peux dire que j'en suis très satisfait : simple d'utilisation,  les échanges OSX/Win se font très facilement, USB et Superdrive directement accessibles, bonnes performances.

J'ai acheté la V2 aux US pour profiter du taux de change, Fusion revient à moins de 50 euros. 
La Version 3 est annoncée encore plus performante, j'en suis ravi.


----------



## globox3 (16 Octobre 2009)

guiom2510 a dit:


> (pour un master en elearning, le site ne marchant que sous IE).


tu as aussi des plugins genre user agent switcher qui permmettent de faire passer ton browser pour IE ... et là tu te rends comppte souvent que la restriction ne sert à rien.


----------



## Pandoux (15 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde! Alors voilà je viens d'installer VMware fusion avec vista dessus. j'ai installé steam pour pouvoir jouer à Cs 1.6. Le jeu se lance, le problème c'est que je ne peux pas changer les paramètres graphiques du jeu, que ce soir la résolution, 16 ou 32 bits et surtout je ne peux pas mettre  l'OpenGL ou le 16/9e. J'ai une fneêtre windows du genre : The game will run in software mode; Donc voilà, je précise que j'ai un Mb White standard modèle 2009 ( pasle nouveau). Voilà si vous avez une solution, je prends!  ^^

Bonne soirée.


----------



## michio (17 Novembre 2009)

Pandoux a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde! Alors voilà je viens d'installer VMware fusion avec vista dessus. j'ai installé steam pour pouvoir jouer à Cs 1.6. Le jeu se lance, le problème c'est que je ne peux pas changer les paramètres graphiques du jeu, que ce soir la résolution, 16 ou 32 bits et surtout je ne peux pas mettre  l'OpenGL ou le 16/9e. J'ai une fneêtre windows du genre : The game will run in software mode; Donc voilà, je précise que j'ai un Mb White standard modèle 2009 ( pasle nouveau). Voilà si vous avez une solution, je prends!  ^^
> 
> Bonne soirée.


As-tu créé une partition avec Vista que Fusion va chercher, ou as-tu installé Vista dans Fusion ?
Pour jouer, de toutes façons, il vaut mieux booter directement dans une partition Bootcamp de Windows que passer par Fusion, et encore moins si ce n'est pas à partir d'une partition.


Sinon, j'ai installé Fusion 3 : il a l'air plus rapide que la v2 (affichage, ouverture des logiciels, ...), et j'aime bien la nouvelle présentation.
Installation sans aucun soucis : achat online (promo renouvellement à 35 TTC), download, install et ça marche en reprenant tous les paramètres existants (clavier, affichage, ...).
Par contre, il semble plus gourmand que son prédécesseur.


----------



## klhac (2 Décembre 2009)

HI,

Vous pouvez me dire si l'on virtualise Windows avec VMware, le windows il est bien installé sur le disque dur ou pas?


----------



## marvel63 (2 Décembre 2009)

oui, dans un gros fichier appelé aussi "machine virtuelle".


----------



## klhac (4 Décembre 2009)

ok, merci.


----------



## Dawei127 (5 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde, je profite de ce topic pour poser ma question, je souhaite en effet utiliser Windows 7 64bits sur mon MBP (j'en ai besoin pour le travail malheureusement :/). Je souhaite installer d'abord Windows 7 via Bootcamp, puis utiliser Parallels Desktop afin d'utiliser Windows 7 de temps en temps sans quitter Mac OS X. Voilà ma question est: est-ce que Bootcamp permet l'installation de Windows 7 (en 64bits je précise)? Puis je voulais savoir si vous avez un lien qui explique comment on fait pour installer/utiliser Parallels Desktop une fois Windows installé via Bootcamp. Je vous remercie par avance


----------



## Meven (8 Décembre 2009)

Dawei127 a dit:


> Puis je voulais savoir si vous avez un lien qui explique comment on fait pour installer/utiliser Parallels Desktop une fois Windows installé via Bootcamp. Je vous remercie par avance



Bah tu t'y prends mal. Il faut voir cela comme deux choses différentes. Tu as la partie Bootcamp est la partie virtualisation. Ton windows s'installe sans problème sur les deux vu que c'est la même machine.


----------



## michio (8 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Bah tu t'y prends mal. Il faut voir cela comme deux choses différentes. Tu as la partie Bootcamp est la partie virtualisation. Ton windows s'installe sans problème sur les deux vu que c'est la même machine.


Non, pas forcément.
Que ce soit avec Fusion ou Parallel, si je ne me gourre, tu as le choix :
- installer Windows depuis Bootcamp dans un partition à lui, et utiliser cette partition depuis Fusion ou Parallel comme une machine virtuelle (qui n'est du coup pas vraiment virtuelle puisque physiquement installée)
- installer Windows depuis Fusion ou Parallel, avec là, une vraie machine virtuelle qui tourne dans le logiciel.

Je ne vois pas de raison pour laquelle 7 ne serait pas installable dans sa partition à lui, et l'utiliser depuis ton logiciel de virtualisation préféré -tu as fais une recherche dans le fil ?


----------



## cb1574 (15 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Pour une utilisation de qq mois (étudiant), ça m'ennuie d'avoir à débourser qq 80 euros pour une appli que je ne suis pas sûr de réutiliser...

D'où ma question dans le titre.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Meven (15 Décembre 2009)

Pourquoi écris-tu ça n'existe vraiment pas ? Tu peux l'utiliser pendant un certain temps gratuit.


----------



## michio (15 Décembre 2009)

Ou alors boot directement en Windows (pour lequel tu devras aussi payer  ).


----------



## cb1574 (15 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

la version d'évaluation dure 1 mois.
J'aurais besoin de vmware jusqu'au mois de juin 2010... C'est la raison pour laquelle je me demande s'il n'y a pas une version gratuite de vmware pour mac.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Meven (15 Décembre 2009)

cb1574 a dit:


> la version d'évaluation dure 1 mois.
> J'aurais besoin de vmware jusqu'au mois de juin 2010... C'est la raison pour laquelle je me demande s'il n'y a pas une version gratuite de vmware pour mac.



tu veux pas 100 balles et un mars non plus ? :mouais:

Essaierais-tu de nous demander comment l'avoir illégalement ? Pas bien joli tout ça. C'est bien pour ça que je suis sorti du monde Pc. Tellement facile d'avoir quoique ce soit. Au moins sur MAC, tu n'as pas à penser à l'avoir autrement tellement les prix sont abordable (en général) suivant le produit que tu veux. Bon forcément on ne parle pas de Photoshop, mais d'un iwork par exemple.


----------



## cb1574 (15 Décembre 2009)

La réponse est donc non.
C'est ce que je demandais.
Merci.


----------



## mashgau (8 Janvier 2010)

Désolé de ma question de noob (je n'ai pas encore de mac pour ma défense, futur switcheur) mais pour être sûr d'avoir compris : on installe parallel puis à partir de parallel on installe windows ? Il n'y a pas besoin (forcément, à moins d'utiliser aussi bootcamp) d'avoir deux partitions différentes pour Mac OS et Windows ?

De plus, l'installation d'un programme windows se déroule de manière classique une fois qu'on utilise ce dernier via parallel ?

Je vous remercie de vos précision, en espérant que cette question n'ai pas déja été posée un million de fois


----------



## Mimi38 (8 Janvier 2010)

mashgau a dit:


> On installe parallel puis à partir de parallel on installe windows ? Il n'y a pas besoin (forcément, à moins d'utiliser aussi bootcamp) d'avoir deux partitions différentes pour Mac OS et Windows ?
> De plus, l'installation d'un programme windows se déroule de manière classique une fois qu'on utilise ce dernier via parallel ?


La réponse est trois fois oui.


----------



## mashgau (8 Janvier 2010)

Trois fois merci alors !


----------



## marvel63 (8 Janvier 2010)

mashgau a dit:


> Je vous remercie de vos précision, en espérant que cette question n'ai pas déja été posée un million de fois



non elle n'a été posée que 300 000 fois. Mais tu l'as tellement bien posée...on en pouvait que te répondre 

N'hésite pas à nous raconter ton switch quand tu l'auras décidé !


----------



## michio (9 Janvier 2010)

mashgau a dit:


> Désolé de ma question de noob (je n'ai pas encore de mac pour ma défense, futur switcheur) mais pour être sûr d'avoir compris : on installe parallel puis à partir de parallel on installe windows ? Il n'y a pas besoin (forcément, à moins d'utiliser aussi bootcamp) d'avoir deux partitions différentes pour Mac OS et Windows ?
> 
> De plus, l'installation d'un programme windows se déroule de manière classique une fois qu'on utilise ce dernier via parallel ?
> 
> Je vous remercie de vos précision, en espérant que cette question n'ai pas déja été posée un million de fois


Petite précision :
Tu peux aussi choisir de faire une partition Windows (tu fais ça tranquilou avec Bootcamp), que Fusion / Parallel utiliseront comme disque virtuel.
Les deux solutions (install Windows dans le logiciel de virtualisation ou install dans un partition à part que le logiciel de virtualisation va aller chercher) fonctionne très bien.
Ton choix dépendra des logiciels que tu vas utiliser (s'ils sont gourmands, la partition est peut-être mieux, sinon, la virtualisation pure suffit).
Si tu dois utiliser du très lourd (jeux), il vaudra mieux booter sous Windows, donc avoir une partition spécifique.


----------



## Cleveland (9 Janvier 2010)

Vous utilisez quoi comme anti-virus ?


----------



## michio (9 Janvier 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> Vous utilisez quoi comme anti-virus ?


Fais une petite recherche sur le sujet, il y a au moins 5421345 posts là-dessus 

Perso, Avira Antivir. Bien noté dans les tests à trouver sur internet.
Ma femme a McAffee, installé avec Fusion... on va le virer : trop intrusif...


----------



## chafpa (11 Janvier 2010)

Question aux vétérans :

- Cela fait 2 tentatives que je fais pour installer Vista Edition Intégrale sur Bootcamp et 2 fois que Windows se plante quelques heures après la fin de l'install.

Y-a-t'il un problème connu avec l'installation de Vista ? 

PS : Excusez la naïveté de la question d'un jeune switcheur


----------



## michio (14 Janvier 2010)

Le test MacGé Fusion vs Parallel vs Virtual Box est en ligne... 

http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/127121/test-de-parallels-desktop-5-vmware-fusion-3-et-virtualbox-3.1


----------



## cheb75 (14 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 
je débarque avec quelques questions, probablement déjà posées, mais auxquelles une recherche rapide ne m'a pas permis de combler mes incertitudes. 
Je suis possesseur d'un macbook avec tiger 10.4.11 / Intel core 2 duo 2,16Ghz / 1 go de RAM. 
Je croyais en avoir définitivement terminé avec windows, mais une nouvelle organisation de mon travail me conduirait à devoir utiliser un logiciel de compta qui tourne sous XP. Accessoirement, j'en profiterai peut-être pour avoir sous xp un logiciel de synchro de mon blackberry digne de ce nom. 
Alors je me renseigne, et découvre une alternative au bootcamp, la virtualisation. 
Voici mes questions, sachant que le logiciel qui tourne sous xp nécessite peu de ressources. 
- Comment éviter la loi de l'emmerdement maximum ? 
- Comment s'installe XP : dois-je obligatoirement passer par bootcamp ? si je peux installer xp via parallels ou fusion, quel est l'effet sur le HD (y a t il une partition, est-ce risqué pour mes données ?) ? est-ce une install complète ou xp est il allégé afin seulement de faire tourner les applications nécessaires ? L'installation est-elle risquée ? 
- XP consommera t il des ressources machines même si mes applications xp ne tournent pas ? 
Merci à tous


----------



## michio (14 Janvier 2010)

cheb75 a dit:


> Voici mes questions, sachant que le logiciel qui tourne sous xp nécessite peu de ressources.
> - Comment éviter la loi de l'emmerdement maximum ?
> - Comment s'installe XP : dois-je obligatoirement passer par bootcamp ? si je peux installer xp via parallels ou fusion, quel est l'effet sur le HD (y a t il une partition, est-ce risqué pour mes données ?) ? est-ce une install complète ou xp est il allégé afin seulement de faire tourner les applications nécessaires ? L'installation est-elle risquée ?
> - XP consommera t il des ressources machines même si mes applications xp ne tournent pas ?
> Merci à tous


Non, tu peux aussi installer directement depuis le logiciel de virtualisation (surtout pour une appli légère et peu gourmande).
XP ne prendra des ressources que si ton logiciel de virtualisation est ouvert avec XP lancé.

Pour la théorie de l'emmerdement maximum, la majorité des merdes chopées dans windaube le sont grâce au machin situé derrière le clavier et l'écran . Un bon antivirus aidera aussi.


----------



## pulsaracat (14 Janvier 2010)

j'ai la meme config que toi, et xp tourne tres bien avec parallels.
j'ai alloué 500 Mo de ram a parallels, et j'arrive a faire tourner un logiciel de 3D tout a fait correctement, donc a fortiori un logiciel de compta...
pour ne pas etre emmerdé... le plus simple est de ne pas se connecter au web via windoze. (desactiver les mises a jour automatiques)  si tu tournes comme "hors ligne" tu n'as rien a craindre des virus.
si tu veux faire des econnomies il y a aussi virtualbox, un peu moins pratique que parallels mais gratuit


----------



## cheb75 (14 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses...
Donc si je résume :
- j'opte pour un programme de virtualisation
- je ne suis pas forcé de passer par bootcamp
- tant que je n'ouvre pas fusion/parallel/virtual quand je bosse sur tiger, cela ne consomme pas de ressources. c'est donc une application comme une autre ?
mais :
- je crains l'incidence de cette installation ; quels seront les bouleversements sur mon HD ? y aura t il une partition ? ai je le risque de perdre des données lors de l'installation de windows ?
- en outre, la solution de virtualisation permet-elle d'intégrer windows à l'environnement mac, ou bien plus simplement de transformer windows en une application mac ?

Je suis désolé de poser des questions peut-être naïves, mais ce choix me stresse un peu, j'ai peur de l'installation, et ce que j'ai lu par ailleurs ne m'a pas permis de bien comprendre les incidences


----------



## michio (14 Janvier 2010)

J'ai mis un lien ce matin vers l'essai de MacGé des solutions de virtualisation.
Tu as une partie de tes réponses dedans 

Oui, ce sont des logiciels comme les autres, donc tant que c'est fermé, ça ne consomme rien (tu paramètres en plus ce que tu leur alloues).
Normalement (mais faire des sauvegardes régulières est un acte de survie essentiel !), c'est comme installer n'importe quel logiciel, juste que celui-ci contiendra Fusion/Parallel/VirtualBox. Et si tu passes par le logiciel pour installer, non, tu n'as pas de partition pc.

Pour le look, l'essai en lien te donne la réponse ; en gros, au pire, c'est une fenêtre d'appli avec windaube dedans, mais ça peut être totalement intégré et transparent (fenêtre, plein écran ou totalement intégré en ce qui concerne Fusion ou Parallel -je crois que ce dernier propose d'autres options).
----
Edit
Je viens de lancer Fusion -depuis une partition Bootcamp-, auquel j'ai alloué 1Go de RAM ; il y a Publisher et Mapsource qui tournent.
Ca donne ça en ressources occupées :






----
Edit bis :
Fusion lancé, sans XP Pro lancé (donc Fusion seul) :


----------



## kar31 (19 Janvier 2010)

bonjour
je viens de lire les questions de cheb75. Le sujet m'interresse aussi. Je souhaite passer de PC à MAC, seul frein un logiciel de compta (EBP+ pervasivesql) qui fonctionne que sous win et dont je ne peux me passer.
J'ai besoin d'avoir la _certitude_ que ce logiciel peut tourner sans problème avec une virtualisation . 
Cheb, de quel logiciel était il question? As tu fait l'install depuis?


----------



## marvel63 (19 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour kar31, avant de te donner des certitudes on préfère avoir le détail de ta config actuelle (PC) et future (Mac).

Si tu prend un Mac neuf/très récent sous Snow Leopard et que tu utilises XP ou 7, la virtualisation marchera sans problèmes.


----------



## michio (19 Janvier 2010)

kar31 a dit:


> J'ai besoin d'avoir la _certitude_ que ce logiciel peut tourner sans problème avec une virtualisation .


Quand on parle de virtualisation, ça veut dire faire tourner XP ou 7 sur Mac, mais ce sont les OS Windows qui tournent, exactement comme sur un PC ; pas de raison que ça ne tourne pas (sauf si ça tourne sous Windows 3.11  ... )


----------



## kar31 (21 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Merci de vos réponses.
Pour l'instant je travaille sur un vaio c1z de 2005 et sous xp. Je pense acheter un macbook pro 4Go, et y installer vmwarefusion+xp pour faire tourner ebp compta.
J'ai fait un essai aujourd'hui avec des versions d'évaluation, apparemment ça fonctionne très bien. 
Ça fait effectivement plusieurs semaines que j'hésite, les pro mac me disent "convertis toi c'est génial", les autres "attention c'est tout mac ou rien, tu vas avoir des problèmes avec ton logiciel de compta", ainsi que pour travailler en réseau avec ceux qui sont sous pc
Bref je vais attendre encore un petit peu, voir ce qui se passe chez apple, trouver d'autres messages réconfortants et je vais tenter l'expérience... à suivre


----------



## chafpa (21 Janvier 2010)

kar31 a dit:


> je viens de lire les questions de cheb75. Le sujet m'interresse aussi. Je souhaite passer de PC à MAC, seul frein un logiciel de compta (EBP+ pervasivesql) qui fonctionne que sous win et dont je ne peux me passer.
> J'ai besoin d'avoir la _certitude_ que ce logiciel peut tourner sans problème avec une virtualisation .


Tu es dans le même cas que moi : un soft spécialisé qui ne fonctionne que sous Windows.

Le plus simple, le moins cher et le plus performant par rapport à l'ordinateur est d'installer l'OS et le soft sur une partition Bootcamp, sans connection internet ni mise à jour de l'OS. Pas besoin d'antivirus dans la mesure où je n'introduis aucun élément extérieur vers cet OS (clé USB, CD ou DVD)

C'est la solution que j'ai adopté. Elle ne m'a rien coûté et fonctionne très bien. Le seul bémol est de devoir redémarrer l'ordinateur pour y avoir accès.


----------



## kar31 (21 Janvier 2010)

Ta solution qui ne coute rien est intéressante, mais c'est gênant pour moi de devoir redémarrer chaque fois que je dois utiliser ce logiciel (souvent pour pas longtemps) + j'ai besoin d'internet car j'échange les données sur un serveur distant.
Effectivement, je n'avais pas pensé à l'antivirus.


----------



## marvel63 (21 Janvier 2010)

kar31,
il y a une solution de virtualisation gratuite, c'est Virtualbox (http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads). Un peu moins performante et riche en fonctionnalités que Fusion/Parallels, mais totalement fonctionnelle et adaptée pour un usage occasionnel.

Et pour le switch, si tu as le budget, fonce : après 15 ans de PC j'ai switché il y a 3 mois, je n'ai qu'un regret : celui de ne pas l'avoir fait plus tôt.

Précision : quand je dis "fonce", attend quand meme 15 jours la sortie des nouveaux MBP ;-)


----------



## El_groom (6 Février 2010)

Bonsoir,
 je suis un newbee  sur ce forum (gardez ce message il vaudra peut être un Euro sur Ebay dans quelques années).On m'a mis à disposition en Octobre 2009 un MBP avec 4GO de Ram et un HD de 250 GO.

Très rapidement, j'ai trouvé le MBP 'achement interressant versus Dell sous XP SP2.

Voulant utiliser :
1) Mac Speech Dictate (je l'ai acheté)
et Windaube XP (pour écrire / modifier des programmes sous Access 2007)
j'ai mis sur le HD 250 Mac speech (installation facile et impécable) et Boot Camp sur le quel j'ai mis XP SP2 + Office 2007 et mes bases de données.


Jusque là tout baigne.
En particulier l'installation de Boot Camp Snow Leopard s'est faite caïmant toute seule.
Bluffé.

Dans la foulée (j'avais alloué 50 GO pour windows et c'est trop juste),
j'ai commandé un 640 GO compatible MBP.
Reçu, installation de Mac Os X (Snow).
Copie - via la console de restauration  - du HD 250 vers le 640.
Marche nickel.

J'ai essayé d'installer Bootcamp (sur 120 G0)  et là c'est la catastrophe.
Si je fais une restauration : il me remet ma partition à 50 GO
et refuse de booter.
Si je fais une installation "de novo", il installe la premiere partie puis me déclare que le disque n'est pas bootable.

J'ai suivi divers liens ( faire un Format C: /q /fs:FAT32 etc etc)
Rien ne marche.

Quelqu'un ou une connais t il ce genre de problème sur un disque de 640 GO ?
Y a  t il une limite pour que Boot Camp marche?
Dois-je remonter mon disque d'origine (250 G0) et me faire suer avec un espace disque limité pour boot camp?

Que penser des utilitaires (gratuits) de modifications de la taille de la partition 03 ?

Le Groom, un pneu déprimé (comme dirait Michelin), de voir que le Mac c'est pas plus simple que Daube.

Merci de vos conseils variés et (a) variés

Au plaisir de vous lire. 

PS j'ai parcouru le forum de fond en comble.
J'ai suivi les liens.
J'ai testé une dizaine de solutions.
Aucune ne fonctionne.  640 GO en cause ?

Cordialement à toutes et tous.


----------



## El_groom (7 Février 2010)

Bonsoir toutes et tous,

j'ai finalement réussi à installer Boot Camp et monter WXP2.
Pour mémoire : j'ai parcouru attentivement ce forum et cette section particulière.

Bien penser à faire F10 au moment où le système demande de faire F6 pour un pilote SCSI.
Ensuite :
Format c:   (espace) /FS:NTFS
Normal j'ai déclaré une partition de 120 GiO
Le Fat 32 ne marche pas.
Pour faire simple, j'ai mis une image de "La bête à Bon Dieu". (Ras le bol de déclarer toutes mes licences valides et inutiles).
Avant de relancer j'ai fais un bootconfig /list
ma partition (bootcam) était bien reconnue.
On relance, ça s'installe.
Au reboot je me suis demandé si j'allais ouvrir la deuxième bouteille de scotch.
Non !  Au lieu d'avoir l'erreir  Err.disque press any key to reboot (c'est quoi la any key ?) j'eu la foutu surprise d'avoir le Wrai Vindobe qui marche.
Juste l'activation à faire.
M'en fous.
J'insère dé-licatement le 2 ème CD livré. Rien.
Il faut mettre le CD de Snow car c'est lui qui contient les pilotes pour customiser BootCamp.
A noter qu'au début (sous Mac Os, mon disque se nommait Untitled) mais après insertion du bon cd et installation des drivers c'est farpait.
Je passe (la deuxième bouteille aussi).

Je récupère ma version d'office 2007. Elle passe.
J'installe mes bases de données : nickel !!!

(dans la foulée j'insytalle avast, ccleaner etc).
A noter que ce n'était pas la taille du disque (640 GiO) qui foutait la merdre, mais le fait de ne pas avoir formatté la partition Bootcamp en NTFS.

J'avais une autre question à poser : j'ai une clé 3G (ZTE de chez Bouygues Téléchrome).
Plus la peine de m'ennuyer pour l'installation sour OS X, car sous XP 2 elle marchait et sur boot camp, elle marche aussi.`
D'ailleurs j'envoie ce message avec.

Merci à ce forum, même s'il ne m'a donné qu'une piste (F10 et Format ..) elle a été bonne.

Longue vie à toutes et tous.
El Groom


----------



## chafpa (7 Février 2010)

El_groom a dit:


> A noter que ce n'était pas la taille du disque (640 GiO) qui foutait la merdre, mais le fait de ne pas avoir formatté la partition Bootcamp en NTFS.


Excellent apprentissage. C'est le genre "d'incident" dont on se souvient longtemps


----------



## NewMac32 (19 Octobre 2010)

michio a dit:


> Petite précision :
> Tu peux aussi choisir de faire une partition Windows (tu fais ça tranquilou avec Bootcamp), que Fusion / Parallel utiliseront comme disque virtuel.
> Les deux solutions (install Windows dans le logiciel de virtualisation ou install dans un partition à part que le logiciel de virtualisation va aller chercher) fonctionne très bien.
> Ton choix dépendra des logiciels que tu vas utiliser (s'ils sont gourmands, la partition est peut-être mieux, sinon, la virtualisation pure suffit).
> Si tu dois utiliser du très lourd (jeux), il vaudra mieux booter sous Windows, donc avoir une partition spécifique.


 
Bonjour à tous,

Tout d'abord merci pour ce fil très instructif pour les hésitant à retrouver l'univers PC comme moi.
Seulement voilà hélas, mille fois hélas, le logiciel que je souhaite utiliser ne fonctionne que sur PC. Il s'agit de 3dsmax.
Laquelle des 3 possibilités cités plus haut conviendrait le mieux, ou plutôt, puisqu'il s'agit d'un logiciel plutôt gourmand et que donc le boot en windows sera forcément la meilleure solution, la virtualisation est-elle un choix viable pour faire fonctionner ce logiciel?

Merci par avance. 

Edit: je travail sur un MPB 2.4GHz / intelcore i5 / 4Go / DD320Go / NVidia GeForce GT 330M avec 256 Mo


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2010)

NewMac32 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Tout d'abord merci pour ce fil très instructif pour les hésitant à retrouver l'univers PC comme moi.
> Seulement voilà hélas, mille fois hélas, le logiciel que je souhaite utiliser ne fonctionne que sur PC. Il s'agit de 3dsmax.
> ...



Bonjour,

Vous donnez vous même la solution, bootez pour avoir accès à la mémoire, donc Bootcamp


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2011)

Vu la gratuité de VirtualBox, je me suis dit "comparons le avec mon soft de virtualisation, pour voir s'il a fait des progrès depuis le post initial de ce fil &#8230; Grosse surprise :affraid:

Donc, à ma gauche Parallel Desktop 6 (une build du 18/2/2011), et à ma droite, la dernière version de Virtual Box : la 4.0.4. Au milieu, deux logiciels de benchtest : BMX, et le bien connu GeekBench.

Configs identiques (même Windows XP, avec 1 Go de Ram, les images disques côtes à côtes sur le même disque dur externe, et bien entendu, le tout testé sur le même Mac Mini (2 Ghz 4 Go de Ram). Seules différences de config : la VRam (256 Mo sous Parallel, 64 seulement sous VBox qui ne permet pas d'en attribuer plus, et les résolutions un peu différentes (16/9 sous Parallel 4/3 sous VBox, mais avec un nombre de points affichés assez proche dans les deux cas).

Le résultat : malgré une supériorité sans surprise de Parallel dans le domaine de la vidéo, Virtual Box l'emporte haut la main, à ma grande surprise. Si quelqu'un veut tenter le même test avec VMWare, ça serait intéressant !

Voici les chiffres (contrairement à GeekBench, BMX ne donne pas de note globale, seulement des notes par catégorie) :





NB : les tests "Excel" et "Word" sont bien des tests initiés par BMX, qui ouvre un document avec macro dans chacun de ces logiciels. Ici, dans les deux cas, le test a été réalisé avec Office 2007 pro.


----------



## heinzenberg (19 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour 
Si j'ai bien compris le "bootcamp" permet de créer une partition sur laquelle on va installer Windows. Est ce que cela veut dire qu'on peut jouer et utiliser des programme windows ? 
Quels seront les performances de la carte graphique alors, pour les jeux nécessitants de grandes ressources 

merci les ptits loups !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2011)

heinzenberg a dit:


> Bonjour
> Si j'ai bien compris le "bootcamp" permet de créer une partition sur laquelle on va installer Windows. Est ce que cela veut dire qu'on peut jouer et utiliser des programme windows ?
> Quels seront les performances de la carte graphique alors, pour les jeux nécessitants de grandes ressources
> 
> merci les ptits loups !!



Par rapport aux solutions de virtualisation, Bootcamp présente deux avantages et un inconvénient :

- l'inconvénient : pas possibles d'échanges "en direct" avec Mac OS, redémarrage obligatoire pour passer de l'un à l'autre.

- les avantages : meilleure compatibilité d'une façon générale, mais surtout meilleures performances : à titre indicatif, mon Mac Mini C2D me donne avec GeekBench une note globale de 1693 sous Parallel Desktop (version 6.x), de 2133 sous VirtualBox, et de plus de 2300 sous Bootcamp (2342 si mes souvenirs sont bons).

Par ailleurs, sous Bootcamp, la note vidéo est bien meilleure, car la carte vidéo est directement utilisée, et non pas "émulée" comme avec les solutions de virtualisation.


----------



## Larme (19 Septembre 2011)

Bah, c'est simple. BootCamp prend 100% des ressources (GPU, CPU, RAM etc.) de ta machine...
C'est comme si tu avais acheté un PC.
Les performances dépendront ensuite de ta machine... Si elle a un pov' CoreDuo avec 512 de RAM, et une carte graphique à chier, bah, voilà quoi...


----------



## daomen (25 Septembre 2011)

bonjour

voila je viens d' essayer d' installer windows 7 via bootcamp , le problème est que lors du démarrage si je maintiens la touche alt , j' ai un cadenas avec une case comme si je devais mettre un mot de passe , j' en ai jamais mis .

lors de l' installation j' avais créer une partitition de 60 giga avec bootcamp , quand je me retrouvait dans les étapes d' installation windows lors du choix de dd , je ne pouvais pas , je ne souviens plus du message , j' ai donc formater celui-ci puis et c' était ok pour l' installe.

Si je peux passer sur windows je dois remettre le cd puis lancer bootcamp choisir :lancer l' installation et la redémarrage et j' accède a windows .

si on pouvait m' éclairer ça serait sympa.
MERCI


----------



## SCCL (12 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir à tous ,
Cela fait une bonne partie de la journée que je cherche une réponse à ma question et je viens de trouver le post .
Mais à moins d'avoir mal lu , je ne vois toujours pas .

étant sous Lion , je voudrais utiliser virtual box sur mon Mac pour utiliser un logiciel d'architecture que je ne trouve que sous pc . 
Ma question : puis je utiliser une version Windows XP pour l'installer avec  virtualbox sous le Mac qui fonctionne sous Mac OSX Lion?
J'avais entendu que XP ne fonctionnait plus sous Bootcamp depuis Lion, en ai t'il de même avec virtualbox ?

Merci à (aux) la personne qui prendra bien le temps de me répondre


----------



## Larme (13 Avril 2012)

BootCamp est spécifique, car il fait du dualboot avec une seule version de Windows (la dernière en date par rapport à la sortie de la machine normalement) et est made by Apple.
VMWare, Parrallels Desktop et VirtualBox eux font de virtualisation d'un peu près tout et n'importe quoi : windows 3.1, Fedora, etc.

D'où tu pourras sans problème installer Windows XP avec VirtualBox.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2012)

SCCL a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous ,
> Cela fait une bonne partie de la journée que je cherche une réponse à ma question et je viens de trouver le post .
> Mais à moins d'avoir mal lu , je ne vois toujours pas .
> 
> ...



VirtualBox n'a rien à voir avec BootCamp, et dans son cas, c'est lui même et non Mac OS qui décide des versions de Windows utilisables. Pour VirtualBox, la version la plus ancienne de Windows qu'il est possible d'utiliser est en théorie Windows 98 SE, mais toutefois, en ce qui me concerne, je n'ai jamais réussi à l'installer (je précise que c'est l'installation qui pose problème, en raison d'un brouillage graphique lorsqu'on arrive aux écrans sur fond bleu rendant impossible la poursuite du processus), toutefois, chez moi, Windows 2000 Pro et Windows XP SP3 fonctionnent parfaitement sous VirtualBox sous Snow Leopard. J'ai un disque d'expérimentation sous Lion, j'essaierais de tester, mais à mon avis, SL ou Lion, de ce point de vue ça ne doit rien changer.


----------



## SCCL (13 Avril 2012)

Merci à vous deux pour vos renseignements .
Je testerais çà et je vous tiendrais au courant .
Merci encore


----------



## SCCL (20 Avril 2012)

Comme promis , je vous tiens au courant .
J'ai donc installé virtualbox (dernière version) sous Mac OSX lion : nickel , ça marche super bien
Seul problème : le logiciel Architecte 3D expert CAD de Microapplication s'installe correctement mais ne veut pas se lancer car il reconnait une machine virtualiser et du coup NIET !:confuses:
J'ai un widows 7 (officiel) aussi et je me demandait si cela pourrait régler le problème plutôt qu'avec XP ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2012)

SCCL a dit:


> Seul problème : le logiciel Architecte 3D expert CAD de Microapplication s'installe correctement mais ne veut pas se lancer car il reconnait une machine virtualiser et du coup NIET !:confuses:
> J'ai un widows 7 (officiel) aussi et je me demandait si cela pourrait régler le problème plutôt qu'avec XP ?



J'en doute, le problème, ça n'est pas Windows, mais la virtualisation. J'ai un problème similaire avec un autre logiciel : avec le même XP, il refuse de tourner sous VirtualBox, mais ne pose aucun problème avec Bootcamp.


----------



## Larme (20 Avril 2012)

Si ton logiciel détecte que ta machine est virtualisée, c'est mort.
Il va falloir passer par _BootCamp_.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Si ton logiciel détecte que ta machine est virtualisée, c'est mort.
> Il va falloir passer par _BootCamp_.



Toasted


----------



## SCCL (20 Avril 2012)

Oui , j'ai bien l'impression que je vais passer par bootcamp !
tant pis ! j'aurai préféré une virtualisation .
On fera avec .
Merci à tous en tous cas


----------



## angel heart (15 Août 2013)

Je pense qu'il serait sympa de faire une synthèse des solution de Windows pour Mac

Le tout est testé sur un macboook pro  avec 8 giga de ram sous OS X 10.8.4

les machines virtuel sont configuré pareille 2 coeur et 1 giga de ram 
Pour windows 7 j'utilise une version familiale , xp une version pro 

vmware est la version 5
parallels 8

*1° Bootcamp *





http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/bootcamp/

Bootcamp est la solution d'Apple pour Windows il crée un partition qui émule le BIOS et permet de formater un partition pour Windows c'est une solution de dual boot

*pour*
- gratuit
- permet de jouer 
- performance de la machine à 100% (carte graphique, Usb2, firewire etc.)
- gestion de l'apple remote
- possibilité de faire des mise a jour 
- nouveaux suport du clavier 
- aide en français

*contre* 
- un seul os tourne : conséquence-> obligation de redémarrer pour changer d'OS.
- nécessite que le DD ne soit pas déjà partitionné au départ
- pas de support de xp 


*lMacbook air et retina *
Du fait que ces macs n'ont pas de superdrive on peut faire une clef bootable avec windows et les drivers 



*
2° Parallels*

version 8





http://www.parallels.com/en/download/desktop/

*pour* 
- possibilité d'utiliser la partition Bootcamp (donc plus de place de DD gaspillée)
- possibilité d'utiliser des programme Windows sans rebooter.
- gestion de machine virtuelle agréable  
- petit effet sympa de lancement (ça sert à rien mais c'est toujours beau)
- cohérence : qui permet de fusionner le bureau windows de la machine virtuelle avec mac os X
- possibilité de virtualiser plusiseur OS Windows (xp vista 2k 9x dos) linux ...
- possibilité d'utilisé la fonction graveur de windows 
- possibilité de choisir sont client mail navigateur ..
- fusion des 2 bureaux (ce qui se trouve sur votre bureaux windows ce trouve sur votre bureau os x)
- support direct x
- le disque c de windows est monter comme un lecteur réseau 
- le disque du mac est monter comme un lecteur réseau
- le mode de distribution boite ou achat sur le web


*contre* 
- payant(63)
- nécessite beaucoup de ram
- le mode réseau
- mise a jour tout les 6 mois (ou presque) payante 
- interface un peu brouillon

*3° vmware*




version 5

*pour*
- possibilité d'utiliser la partition Bootcamp (donc plus de place de DD gaspillée)
- bonne gestion et de nombreuses configurations des machine virtuelles (on peut choisir d'uitiliser 1 à 4 cpu)
- possibilité de virtualiser plusieurs OS Windows (xp vista 2k 9x dos) linux ...
- possibilité d'utiliser des programme Windows sans rebooter.
- extrêmement stable sur tout les os 
- untiy qui permet de fusionner avec la dock bar (un peu comme cohérence)
- support direct x 
- un lecteur réseau et monter pour accéder au dossier du mac 
- version française d'origine 
- le support de vmware sous n'importe quel os 
- mode reseau

*contre* 
- nécessite beaucoup de ram
- payant (79$)
- moyen de distribution 

virtualbox​





*pour*
- gratuit 
(à developer)

*contre*
- moins fini que les autre distribution
(à developer)

_conclusion_
j'ai essayer la version 2.0 et je n'ai pas eu de plantage donc je vais développé une peu plus cette solution 

xp​Bcp utilisé pour des personnes qui on des programmes qui ne tournent que sur XP la gestion sur en virtualisation est très bonne, mais sur les derniers mac certain périphérique ne sont pas pris en charge (ex: webcam)

Seven​Windows 7 est devenu l'édition classique de windows et tres bien géré en virtuatlisation qu'avec bootcamp 

Windows 8​Windows 8 est pour moi le nouveau vista je n'ai pas testé en virtualisation mais sur bootcamp j'ai eu quelque bug ( luminosité qui est pus bas que sur os x, le fait de pouvoir mettre un programme a droite ne fonctionne pas)

parallels 
Parallels est un tres bon logiciel celui qui propose le plus de nouveauté et le plus réactif ça serait le logiciel parafait, si ça politique de mise a jour n'était pas déplorable.
En effet il change de version entre 6 mois et 1 an et certaine version ne sont pas compatible avec les nouvelles versions d'osx ( ex parallels 6 n'est pas compatible avec 10.8) 

vmwre 
Vmware je trouve est un poile moins performant que Parallels mais son interface est plus claire et leur buisness modèle est beaucoup moins agressif     


test 3D​la 3D sur une machine virtuelle est une mythe la carte graphique qui est émulé date d'un autre temps et si certain jeux tourne ils sont horrible ou il ne se lance pas
Cet option va plus servir a faire les interface graphique de l'os 

linux​(j'ai pas eu le temps de faire le test avec linux, car c'est peu utilisé donc je laisse l'ancienne conclusion)
autant sur les 2 soft l'installation de windows et plus que facile autant sous linux l'intégration de la machine est un peu plus compliquer 
sous parallels un seul fichier a excuter en ligne de commande mais pas mal de bug existe bug video:
la ligne d'installation pour la mise jour n'apparaît pas 
bug d'arrêt:
vous pouvez redémarrer la machine mais un bug apparaît lors de l'arrêt de cette dernière 
bug reseaux:
au démarrage le reseaux est HS il faut le relancer 
sous vmware c'est diffèrent
on vous propose 2 paquets un paquet pour les OS compatible rpm et un tar.gz pour les autres 
ce que je trouve un peu illogique pourquoi ne pas proposer un .deb ?
donc il faut le mettre sur le bureaux ( ou vous voulez) et rentrer la ligne de commande la l'installeur recompile le noyaux pour l'intégration de la machine virtuelle .
Apres cette manipulation tout marche très bien.



_conclusion_​Les 2 logiciels sont très proches  en terme de fonctionnalité 
vmware est très classique, il fait son travaille il manque un peu d'optimisation mais ne prend pas ses clients pour des pigeons 
parallels fait du très bon travaille son interface est un poil pas optimisé (ex: l'importation du partition boocamp en fichier parallels local n'est pas logique dans les options) 
mais c'est plus le fait de toujours vouloir faire payer l'utilisateur en proposant des mise a jour très proches souvent payer assez chère (en moyenne 50) et rendant certaine version incompatible avec les nouveaux os 
Je trouve plus que dommage que l'on soit obliger d'installer bootcamp pour pouvoir récupéré les driver de la camera 
vmware et parallels ne pourraient il pas proposer ces solutions dans leurs divers installés lors des machines virtuelles ?

conclusion final​
Si cela ne vous dérange pas de payer assez souvent de payer pour un système plus optimisé prenez parallels 
Si vous voulez la paix et ne pas vous prendre la tête prenez vmware
Je trouve dommage avec les 2 logiciel en cas sollicitation importante des machines virtuelles OSX a très mal géré la mémoire du mac  en ayant des pic de mémoire inactive a plus de 4 giga et plus du tout de mémoire libre  
enfin bootcamp me parait une bonne solution car elle est gratuite et permet d'avoir une machine 100% fonctionnelle 



*Avertissement*



Inutile de tenter l'aventure de Parallels(et de vmware?) avec 512 de ram.
Toutes ces solutions ne sont présentes que sur Macintel.




*Pour Mac Power PC :

*Peu de concurence sur ce secteur mais il existe peut être une autre solution : installer linux et utiliser la version de vmware linux. Je sais c'est tiré par les cheveux.
*
**1°** Virtual PC*




​Microsoft propose pour le mac user Power PC Virtual PC 
Mes conditions de test ne sont pas optimales, un pauvre iBook avec 512 de ram (voir ma signature)
à noter que j'ai essayé au début avec 256 de ram et après j'ai ressayé quand j'ai eu mes 512 et j'ai vu peux de différence le tout avec Windows 2000, XP étant plus gourmant

*pour* 

- glisser-déposer actif
- bonne gestion de l'usb

*contre* 
- bug au démarrage 
- ne marche pas sous leaopard 


mise a jour[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2013)

Concernant Virtual PC, je l'ai utilisé sur deux machines : un iBook G4 1,2 Ghz avec 1,25 Go de Ram et mon PowerMac G4 2x1,42 Ghz avec 2 Go de Ram. Il présente deux inconvénients majeurs :

1) plus mis à jour,
2) émulation graphique minable.

Concernant le 1), rien à ajouter, mais pour ce qui est du 2), je m'étais naguère livré à quelques tests :

- Sous Excel : que ce soient les calculs résultant des formules ou l'exécution de macros, l'exécution en est plus rapide qu'avec Excel 2004 sur le même Mac, donc, s'agissant là d'émulation (et non de virtualisation), de ce point de vue, il est très performant.
- Pour jouer : oubliez, même de vieux jeux sous DOS (je pense entre autre à Duke Nukem 3D que j'avais testé) sont totalement injouables, moins de 1 FPS. C'est d'autant plus incompréhensible que DN3D version DOS tourne parfaitement sous RealPC 1.0.9 qui tourne sous Mac OS 9.2.2 sur mon PowerBook Pismo (G3 500 Mhz), et ce, bien que RealPC émule une machine bien plus lente (Même VirtualPC6 sous OS 9 sur ce même Pismo a un niveau de performance équivalent à un P1 à 233 Mhz environ alors que RealPC, lui, a globalement les perfs d'un 486 DX2/66, comme quoi, sur le plan graphique, Virtual PC est et a toujours été une daube de chez daube, malgré une bien meilleure émulation "processeur").

Sinon, concernant le reproche fait à BootCamp, il reste quand même à noter que sur un vrai PC, on n'aurait pas non plus accès à Mac OS, et ce, même en rebootant !  (et incidemment, sous Snow Leo, XP Pro tourne très bien).


----------



## earchide (24 Octobre 2013)

Macswitcher.over-blog.com


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2013)

earchide a dit:


> Macswitcher.over-blog.com



Et ça vient s'insérer comment dans la discussion, ça ? :mouais:


----------



## bebert4242 (27 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je m'appelle Guillaume, je vie dans la Loire (près de St  Étienne) et je travail dans l'automatisme dédié pour le chauffage la  clim et ventilation.

Je souhaite acheter un mac pour mon boulot et j'ai besoin d'aide pour choisir le bon.

Pour  mon taf, j'ai bien évidement besoin de Windows pour exécuter, les softs  constructeurs de chaque marque que j'utilise, le problème est qu'ils  sont de moins en moins compatible les uns avec les autres (modif de dll  Win, utilisation de différente version de SQL serveur.......) bref sois  je prend une machine par marque sois je virtualise.

Le décors est planté et voilà ma question :

Quel est le meilleur MBP pour gérer 2 (voir 3 mais exceptionnellement) machine virtuelle W7 en même temps avec //.

La config de mes VM seront identique 2Go de RAM 50Go d'espace disque en dynamique 2 core pour le proc si possible.

Je penche vers le MBP 13" non rétina :

Intel core I7
8Go de ram
256 de SSD (jachèterais en sus un DD externe 1To en usb3)

*Étant donnée que le I7 du 13" non retina n'est qu'un BiCoeur est ce suffisant ?*

Les  retina me rebute un peu car j'ai bien évidement besoin du port Ethernet  et régulièrement du lecteur CD et que je ne fais pas de dev graphique  sur mon portable.

Merci d'avance pour vos conseil


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2013)

bebert4242 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je m'appelle Guillaume, je vie dans la Loire (près de St  Étienne) et je travail dans l'automatisme dédié pour le chauffage la  clim et ventilation.
> 
> ...



Moi, vu tes préoccupations, je m'orienterais plus vers un 15 pouces


----------



## bebert4242 (27 Octobre 2013)

Effectivement j'y ai pensé mais le budget n'est pas le même. De plus sur le 13" retina aucun upgrade n'est possible !!!
Sur le non retina je peu passer à 16Go de Ram et insatller un 2eme DD si besoin.

Ma plus grande interrogation est plutôt au niveau du Proc !!! Est ce que un Bi coeur I7 est suffisant.

A savoir, aujourd&#8217;hui je fais tourner 2 VM XP sur une DELL Latitude Core 2 DUo avec 3,5Go de Ram. Bon c'est pas très rapide mais tout de même fonctionnel.

J'ai aussi eu l'occasion de voir une VM W7 tourner sur un mac book air I5 / 8Go RAm / SSD sans problème. de plsu le disque virtuel de la VM était sur un DD USB3 et le tout allait déjà plus vite que mon dell en utilisation normal.

Je suis un peu perdu !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2013)

bebert4242 a dit:


> A savoir, aujourd&#8217;hui je fais tourner 2 VM XP sur une DELL Latitude Core 2 DUo avec 3,5Go de Ram. Bon c'est pas très rapide mais tout de même fonctionnel.



Je pense qu'une adjonction significative de mémoire serait, pour cette machine, de nature à bien arranger les choses, c'est sur ce critère plus que sur le nombre de c&#339;urs que tu devrais te pencher, parce que 3,5 Go (dont probablement une partie utilisée pour la carte vidéo) pour trois Windows, ça fait franchement léger.

Je ne sais pas à quelle fréquence est le C2D de ton Dell, mais je vois que déjà le Core i5 à 2,4 Ghz du MBP de mon fils est environ 50 à 60% plus rapide que mon C2D à 2,2 Ghz, et c'est un MBP de 2010 qu'il a, pas une machine récente, alors, un Core i7 (récent) avec 8 Go de Ram, ça devrait assez bien le faire.


----------



## bebert4242 (27 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je pense qu'une adjonction significative de mémoire serait, pour cette machine, de nature à bien arranger les choses, c'est sur ce critère plus que sur le nombre de c&#339;urs que tu devrais te pencher, parce que 3,5 Go (dont probablement une partie utilisée pour la carte vidéo) pour trois Windows, ça fait franchement léger.



C'est prévue ainsi que l'ajout d'un SSD pour le refiler à un de mes collègues.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas à quelle fréquence est le C2D de ton Dell, mais je vois que déjà le Core i5 à 2,4 Ghz du MBP de mon fils est environ 50 à 60% plus rapide que mon C2D à 2,2 Ghz, et c'est un MBP de 2010 qu'il a, pas une machine récente, alors, un Core i7 (récent) avec 8 Go de Ram, ça devrait assez bien le faire.




Je penche pour le non retina car à terme, je pourrais ajouter jusqu'à 16Go si besoin...
En tout cas tu confirme en partie que le proc n'est pas le plus important pour gérer des VMs...

Concernant parallels, est il possible de faire tourner une VM stockée  sur un DD externe USB3 et de partager le disque ou un dossier avec la VM  ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2013)

bebert4242 a dit:


> En tout cas tu confirme en partie que le proc n'est pas le plus important pour gérer des VMs...



En "mono-poste" non, c'est pas comme si tu avais deux ou trois terminaux passifs sur le dos. Si ton processeur en anime correctement une, et que tu as assez de Ram pour éviter trop de recours à la mémoire virtuelle, une ou trois, c'est quasiment la même chose, vu que de toute façon, pendant que tu travailleras sur une, les deux autres ne seront guère sollicitées.


----------



## markenri (17 Novembre 2013)

... le peu de cheveux qui me restent!!!
Bonsoir, et d'avance merci d'au moins me lire.
Malgré (ou à cause ) de longues heures sur différents forum, ou sites d'aide Apple (ne semblant pas toujours à jour, en particulier en ce qui concerne Mavericks), tout est embrouillé! Car j'y vois tout et son contraire! Et des infos qui en contredisent d'autres!
DONC:
- configuration: Imac Alu début 2008 - Intel Core 2 duo 2,66 - 4 Go -  Migré sous Maverick.
- souhait: installer Windows 7 (pas encore acheté) ou Windows XP (que j'ai déjà) afin de faire tourner des applis spécifiques Windows.
MAIS:
- Assistant Boot Camp 5.1, celui de Mavericks, est présenté ne pouvant installer que Windows 7 ou sup, et de toutes façons refuse obstinément de télécharger quoique ce soit, message de serveur inaccessible, ou qq chose comme ça (y compris en anglais, comme indiqué qq part ici),
- Le site Apple précise que sur mon Imac, on ne peut installer que XP, et à l'aide de Boot Camp 4 que je ne trouve nulle part. (Mais je crois avoir lu autre chose sur une autre page du site)
- d'autres sites disent que l'on peut installer Windows 7, mais seulement 32 bits (ou alors 64 mais en bidouillant pas mal, et c'était en anglais).

J'ai réussi à télécharger Boot Camp 5.0etdespoussières, et donc à récupérer sur une clef le dossier dézippé.
Ma question est donc la suivante:  la version de Boot Camp à utiliser dépend-elle de la version de l'OSX, du modèle de Mac, ou de la version de Windows à utiliser??? Ou des trois???
Même question en ce qui concerne les drivers (j'aurais tendance à penser que ce sont les mêmes pour un type de machine, quelque soit la version de l'OS Mac (qui ne sera donc pas activé quand je serai sous Windows) ou du Boot Camp qui a permis de les récupérer... Me trompe je?)
Pour résumé, est-ce quelqu'un sait si je peux installer Windows (et lequel?) puis lancer le setup récupéré par le biais de Boot Camp 5.0 (donc celui de Mountain Lion), si je dois revenir à Boot Camp 4 que je ne sais où trouver (si ce n'est en réinstallant sur une partition SL), ou encore au Boot Camp je ne sais combien, de léopard, qui était là à l'origine...
Excusez-moi d'avoir été un peu long, et merci beaucoup à ceux qui pourront prendre le temps d'éclaircir tout ça


----------



## minischwarz (19 Novembre 2013)

Bienvenue au club!! J'ai le même problème que toi...
http://forums.macg.co/windows-mac/installation-windows-7-os-x-mavericks-1232994.html
Je suis preneur de la démarche du début a la fin pour installer Windows sur mon Mac...Merci a tous.


----------



## markenri (20 Décembre 2013)

markenri a dit:


> ... le peu de cheveux qui me restent!!!
> Bonsoir, et d'avance merci d'au moins me lire.
> Malgré (ou à cause ) de longues heures sur différents forum, ou sites d'aide Apple (ne semblant pas toujours à jour, en particulier en ce qui concerne Mavericks), tout est embrouillé! Car j'y vois tout et son contraire! Et des infos qui en contredisent d'autres!
> DONC:
> ...


Je me réponds à moi-même...
Après moulte tentatives, le serveur a enfin fonctionné, et j'ai pu installer sans aucun problème W7 32bits sur Imac 2008 Mavericks. Je ne sais pas si la 64bits est insatiable


----------



## mashine (21 Décembre 2013)

c'est une bonne idée. je vais en faire un post-it tient.


----------



## michio (21 Décembre 2013)

markenri a dit:


> DONC:
> - configuration: Imac Alu début 2008 - Intel Core 2 duo 2,66 - 4 Go -  Migré sous Maverick.
> - souhait: installer Windows 7 (pas encore acheté) ou Windows XP (que j'ai déjà) afin de faire tourner des applis spécifiques Windows.
> MAIS:
> ...


Sorry, j'arrive après la bataille 

Sur mon MBP early 2008 (cf signature), j'ai installé XP Pro64 sur une partition Boot Camp depuis le début. Passage à W7 depuis plus d'un an. J'avais testé la RC de W8 aussi. Passage à Mavericks à sa sortie.
J'utilise Fusion 5 (toutes les versions les unes après les autres).
Pas installé sous Mavericks, donc pas eu tes soucis avec BC à l'installation, mais W7 tourne sans soucis dans ma config actuelle.
Je vais passer le MBP (early 2008 aussi, mais Penryn 2,4Ghz) de ma femme (encore sous Leopard ) à Mavericks, avec passage par Fusion6 pour elle et W8 d'ici peu (quand elle aura sauvegarder toutes ses données XPPro,... donc pas tout de suite non plus...).


----------



## Stephan1975 (19 Février 2014)

Je souhaiterais obtenir une machine virtuelle Windows sur mon Mac? J'ai installé VMware fusion mais Windows n'est pas fourni avec le logiciel. Où pourrais-je trouver une version de Windows 8 et comment l'installer pour la faire fonctionner avec ce logiciel, sachant que je n'ai pas de cdrom (Macbook pro)?


----------



## michio (19 Février 2014)

Stephan1975 a dit:


> Je souhaiterais obtenir une machine virtuelle Windows sur mon Mac? J'ai installé VMware fusion mais Windows n'est pas fourni avec le logiciel. Où pourrais-je trouver une version de Windows 8 et comment l'installer pour la faire fonctionner avec ce logiciel, sachant que je n'ai pas de cdrom (Macbook pro)?


Achat et téléchargement sur le site de Microsoft.
Création d'une clé bootable et ça doit fonctionner. A vérifier sur le site de Windows qui a un très bon tutoriel pour l'installation de W8 (perso je partais de W7, donc plus facile, mais W7 avait été téléchargé puis installé depuis une clé sans soucis).


----------



## Stephan1975 (19 Février 2014)

J'ai téléchargé un fichier .iso de windows 8.1. Dois-je obligatoirement passer par boot camp pour installer windows sur mon Mac ou peut-on passer par VMware (et comment?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2014)

Stephan1975 a dit:


> J'ai téléchargé un fichier .iso de windows 8.1. Dois-je obligatoirement passer par boot camp pour installer windows sur mon Mac ou peut-on passer par VMware (et comment?)



Tu es certain que ta question est conforme aux dispositions des conditions d'utilisation des forums, et notament à celles de ce paragraphe ? :mouais: 



> Vous devez vous plier au droit en vigueur et au respect des personnes, notamment en matière de droit d&#8217;auteur et de droits voisins (piratage) &#8230;
> 
> &#8230; En cas de poursuite, nous pourrons être amenés à révéler votre identité.


----------



## michio (20 Février 2014)

Stephan1975 a dit:


> J'ai téléchargé un fichier .iso de windows 8.1. Dois-je obligatoirement passer par boot camp pour installer windows sur mon Mac ou peut-on passer par VMware (et comment?)





michio a dit:


> Achat et téléchargement sur le site de Microsoft.


Comme je le dis dans ma réponse initiale, on se place dans le cadre d'une licence achetée, on est bien ok ? 
Sinon, comme le dit Pascal, tu es hors-la-loi.

Ensuite, tu peux comme tu le souhaites, installer sur une partition Boot Camp, ou "dans" Fusion, qui fera tourner W8 comme une application dans l'application Fusion.
Les deux fonctionnent, c'est selon tes besoins (genre : applications lourdes, gourmandes en ressources, ou jeux, c'est mieux de passer par une partition BC ; si c'est que de la bureautique, dans Fusion peut suffire, surtout si tu as une config Mac solide -surtout que W8 est assez gourmand).

Pour les modalités d'installation, 
- dans Fusion, tu installes une nouvelle machine virtuelle, 
- depuis Boot Camp, tu démarres de ta partition et tu suis les instructions d'installation.
Tu as des tutos sur McGé, mais aussi sur le site d'Apple pour Bootcamp.


----------



## Stephan1975 (20 Février 2014)

Merci Michio!
Tout s'est bien passé! J'ai téléchargé windows depuis le site windows pour avoir une clé bootable et je suis passé par boot camp pour l'installer sur une partition de mon DD. 
Mais pour mon information personnelle, quels sont les avantages et inconvénients de cette méthode par rapport à une machine virtuelle? (mon but est de pouvoir installer des jeux PC sur mon Mac)


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2014)

Pour les jeux, qui ont (généralement) besoin de puissance, Bootcamp est plus indiqué, il les fait tourner sur un "vrai" PC Windows, alors qu'en virtualisation, outre la perte de performance (dans le cas de la virtualisation, Mac OS et ses éventuelles applications lancées consomment une partie des ressources matérielles), un certain nombre d'éléments sont émulés et non virtualisés (carte graphique, carte son, des choses comme ça) ce qui rend beaucoup de jeux, qui s'adressent directement au matériel, incapables de fonctionner, ou, au mieux, d'exploiter les possibilités offertes par le matériel 'réel" dont tu dispose.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (19 Juillet 2014)

hello 
une question sur l'utilisation de Windows8 via Parralels sur un iMac27 late 2012:

est-ce que ça tire beaucoup sur le proc, donc fait chauffer nettement et ventilo à fond (sans utiliser des jeux ni 3D)
ou est-ce que c'est assez modéré et pas vraiment gênant ?

merci


----------



## Tarul (20 Juillet 2014)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> hello
> une question sur l'utilisation de Windows8 via Parralels sur un iMac27 late 2012:
> 
> est-ce que ça tire beaucoup sur le proc, donc fait chauffer nettement et ventilo à fond (sans utiliser des jeux ni 3D)
> ...


Tout dépends du paramétrage de ta machine virtuelle et de ton utilisation de windows.
Il faudrait que tu nous détailles ton utilisation, pour mieux te répondre.

Au niveau des paramètres, si tu as peur, tu peux limiter le nombre de coeurs accessibles à windows. En mettant qu'un seul processeur par exemple.

Parallels fournit des conseils de configuration lié à la performance : http://download.parallels.com/desktop/v9/ga/docs/fr_FR/Parallels%20Desktop%20User%27s%20Guide/

Pour te rassurer, j'ai une machine virtuelle sous virtualbox sur mon mac mini depuis 2012 et qui fonctionne en h24. Et cela fonctionne très bien.


----------



## michio (20 Juillet 2014)

Sur mon MBP early 2008, même si j'utilise Fusion, W8 Pro tourne sans soucis (mieux que W7 en fait, mais ça, c'est pas trop difficile ; largement comparable à XP Pro avant).

1 coeur et 50% de la RAM (2Go).

Office tourne (j'utilise surtout Publisher), ainsi que Mapsource pour le GPS Garmin (trop de déconvenues avec Basecamp, je suis donc revenu à Mapsource).


----------



## Joachim du Balay (20 Juillet 2014)

ok, merci


----------



## GClaire (10 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour.

 Je reviens vers vous pour savoir que type de solution est le mieux adaptée pour mon utilisation.

 Voila, mon logiciel GMA On PC, ne fonctionne que sous Windows (Et oui quand GMA lighting on vue que sur APPLE on pouvait émuler Windows, ils ont arrêtés le développement).

 Dans l'idéal, j'aimerais ne pas a avoir a rebooter, ayant 4 Go de mémoire je pense pouvoir faire tourner les deux systèmes, mais de toute manière il n'y auarit que ce logiciel qui tournerait sur mon Mac Min (j'ai déjà mis un post parlant du démarrage de celui-ci sans le bouton).

 Que me conseillez vous?

 Merci pour vos réponses.

 Salutations, G'Claire


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2014)

GClaire a dit:


> ...j'aimerais ne pas a avoir a rebooter, ayant 4 Go de mémoire je pense pouvoir faire tourner les deux systèmes...



Heu, hum, hum. Mavericks pour être à l'aise, demande maintenant 8 Go, et Windows 7/8 au minimum 4 Go.

Si tu pars sur des logiciels comme Parallels Desktop ou vmWare, la mémoire maximale ne sera que de 2 Go par système. Et encore, je ne suis même pas sûr que ça fonctionne avec aussi peu.

Oui, en émulation, ton problème serait résolu sans redémarrer, mais il va te falloir penser à augmenter la mémoire.


----------



## antonyp (20 Novembre 2014)

salut à tous,

voila je souhaiterai installer windows sur mon mac pour utiliser des logiciels comme 3ds max ou revit architecture.
J'ai un macbook pro milieu 2012 avec 8go de ram et un SSD.

Que me conseillez vous, reboot ou virtualisation , est-ce que une version crackée sur clé convient pour l'opération?

merci


----------



## Locke (20 Novembre 2014)

antonyp a dit:


> salut à tous,
> 
> voila je souhaiterai installer windows sur mon mac pour utiliser des logiciels comme 3ds max ou revit architecture.
> J'ai un macbook pro milieu 2012 avec 8go de ram et un SSD.
> ...



Relis la FAQ, personne ne te répondra, ici aucune information sur ce qui touche de près ou de loin au monde warez !

Des logiciels de 3D sont très lourds et ne fonctionnent qu'à 100 % de leurs capacités que dans un OS complet. La virtualisation est une bonne option pour de petits logiciels ne demandant pas trop de ressources.

Comme mentionné un peu plus haut, avec un logiciel de virtualisation, sur les 8 Go de mémoire, seuls 4 Go seront disponibles et avec aussi peu, ça va ramer, d'autant plus que ce ne sera aussi que l'émulation d'une carte graphique.

La meilleure solution est l'utilisation de Boot Camp qui exploitera au maximum et la mémoire, et la carte graphique. Pas besoin d'un Windows 8, une version de Windows 7 Pro qui est très stable sera suffisant.


----------



## DarKOrange (20 Novembre 2014)

Je confirme, sur MacG on reste dans la légalité, merci.


----------



## sidogrico (6 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous , je souhaite un petit conseil :
J'aimerai faire tourner sur mon mac un logiciel windows , il s'agit de  "Pacte Office" de chez Sidexa ( logiciel de chiffrage devis automobile).
je sais que j'ai la solution bootcamp , mais sa me gêne de perdre l'interface mac ,et l'on ma parler de la virtualisation .

j'aimerai savoir quel logiciel de virtualisation vous me conseillerai , j'ai entendu parler de VMware Fusion et de Parallels desktop.

Sachant que c'est un logiciel (pacte office) que je me servirai tout les jours pour les devis , les photos expertise auto et impressions devis , qu'elle solution me conseillerai vous ?

cordialement

ps j'ai un iMac (21.5 pouces, mi-2011)


----------



## michio (10 Février 2015)

sidogrico a dit:


> Bonjour à tous , je souhaite un petit conseil :
> J'aimerai faire tourner sur mon mac un logiciel windows , il s'agit de  "Pacte Office" de chez Sidexa ( logiciel de chiffrage devis automobile).
> je sais que j'ai la solution bootcamp , mais sa me gêne de perdre l'interface mac ,et l'on ma parler de la virtualisation .
> 
> ...



Les deux sont très bien.

Certains ne jurent que par l'un, d'autres par l'autre...
Tu peux télécharger les versions d'essai des deux et te faire une idée.

Perso, j'utilise Fusion depuis le début, mis à jour au fur et à mesure (parfois gratuitement, parfois payant -je suis à la V6, pas à la dernière), jamais de soucis.
Sur un MBP early 2008, et lancé depuis une partition Boot Camp (et même depuis un second DD interne maintenant). 
Sur un iMac plus récent, ça ne devrait pas poser de soucis.
Il te faudra acheter une version de Windows (ce n'est pas fournit avec les logiciels de virtualisation).


----------



## pernel (11 Février 2015)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je m'étonne que personne ne parle du logiciel CrossOver qui permet d'utiliser des logiciels windows sur mac *sans* installer Windows !
Ca semble séduisant sur le papier, qu'en pensez-vous ?
Pour ma part, j'utilise Parallels mais j'aimerais ne plus dépendre de cette combinaison.


----------



## michio (12 Février 2015)

J'ai un ami qui utilise crossover.
Ca fonctionne pas mal, à ceci près que tout ne tourne pas correctement avec ; il faut donc tester tous les logiciels qu'on souhaite utiliser régulièrement.


----------



## Locke (12 Février 2015)

pernel a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je m'étonne que personne ne parle du logiciel CrossOver qui permet d'utiliser des logiciels windows sur mac *sans* installer Windows !
> Ca semble séduisant sur le papier, qu'en pensez-vous ?
> Pour ma part, j'utilise Parallels mais j'aimerais ne plus dépendre de cette combinaison.


Oui c'est bien quand ça marche.  Sinon sur le site éditeur il suffit de chercher ce qui fonctionne ou pas... https://www.codeweavers.fr/compatibility/browse/name/


----------



## hdaiforever (20 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Voici ma configuration:





Je vois qu'il est possible de switcher à la volée de Mac Os à Win7 sans devoir redémarrer avec Vmware.
C'est pratique lorsqu'on veut utiliser un soft qui n'est sorti que sur Windows, étant sous Mac OS à l'instant T cela permet de passer sur windows et de lancer son soft.


Mes questions: 

1- Est ce que cela utilise beaucoup de ressource RAM/PROCO/CG lorsqu'on est sous Mac OS sans avoir de soft ouvert dans windows ?
Ca serait dommage de perdre des perfs sous Mac OS pour les rares fois où j'ai besoin de windows.

2- Est ce qu'un soft windows peut agir sur Mac OS ?


Merci à vous.


----------



## PqStinson (2 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour, je souhaite installer windows Arium 8.3 64bits via bootcamp.

Après avoir débloqué l'option "créer un disque d'installation Windows 7 ou version ultérieure" (MacBook Pro 8,1), j'ai créé la clé usb windows via bootcamp + installation logiciel de prise en charge de windows.

Seulement une fois l'opération terminée, lorsque je souhaite installer cette version de windows, j'ai le message "le disque d'installation est introuvable".

Je sais que c'est une version modifiée de windows cependant je n'avait aucuns problèmes avec la version arium de w7 et je ne comprend pas pourquoi cela ne marche pas alors que la clé à été créée via bootcamp.

Merci


----------



## Locke (2 Octobre 2015)

PqStinson a dit:


> Bonjour, je souhaite installer windows Arium 8.3 64bits via bootcamp.


C'est une version non légale et bidouillée pour soit disant alléger une version de Windows 8. Déjà qu'avec une version officielle, que ça ne marche pas avec tous les Mac, en égard de la version de Boot Camp, mais surtout du matériel proprement dit, je doute que cette version soit utilisable.

De plus, comme cette version n'est pas légale, tu es hors charte des forums.


----------



## PqStinson (2 Octobre 2015)

Ok merci, je vais continuer à essayer de trouver une solution sinon -> parallels desktop mais je ne vais pas pouvoir profiter du max des capacités de mon mac dommage.
Désolé pour le hors charte...


----------

